# Gruesome Walking Dead Zombie Merge Horror. Which flashlight would you EDC?



## run4jc (Jan 28, 2012)

There have been many threads posted through the years about “Zombie lights” or “SHTF” lights. I thought about just jumping into one of those threads, but Scout24 and I wanted this thread to be a little bit different – and simple. And many of the previous threads asked what “One Light” would you want if the SHTF? Why only one!!? I want as many as I can have!

Topics such as this can evoke strong opinions and thus strong responses, so we respectfully ask that you please keep your comments on topic – there’s so much wisdom and experience on this forum that we can all benefit from. We’d hate to see a few rogue comments or troll posts have the thread shut down.

But no problems are expected! There – now that the disclaimers are out of the way, here we go.

With a very satisfying collection of McGizmos at hand, most of my recent light purchases have been focused on acquiring tools that are:


Bomb proof
Long run times
Interchangeable parts
Simple
Flexible battery configurations
 
Thus, the following collection has come about – with a couple more lights to go yet. Please do what I have done below so we can all benefit from your ideas – show your photos of your SHTF lights with descriptions and the reasons you acquired them!

Elzetta 3 cell host with Malkoff M60 and hi/lo strobe, running on 3 primaries
Why? Great, rugged weapon light, incredible run time (2 cell ran for 130 minutes on high then another 28 hours on low – imagine how long the 3 cell will run).











Malkoff light engines: M60F, M60NF, M61, M61NLL, M31LL , M60

Why? (Really?) AWESOME quality, bombproof, amazing run times, and incredible flexibility within the hosts you’ll see following. If the crap is hitting the fan, I want a Malkoff or a McGizmo with me!





2 Elzetta hosts – both 2 cell with high/low clicky tail caps. Why? BOMBPROOF! And I can use any of the aforementioned Malkoffs in them. But if an EMP event took out my LEDs (I keep back ups in a grounded safe and in a Faraday cage, and yes, I do have my tin foil hat at the ready), I could always drop one of my dozen or so Surefire P60 or P90 incans in.










FM SS 18650 body with Malkoff VME head (with extra McClicky and boot)
This one gives me a simple, flexible set up. 1 18650, 1 17670, 2 18350s, 2 IMR 16340s, 2 RCR 123s, or 2 primaries, driving one of the Malkoffs. Awesome.





Malkoff / VME Lil Twisty
This one houses primarily the Malkoff M31LL. Talk about simple. Twist on, twist off. Single primary. Perfect 60 or so lumen beam. Incredible run time. This one lives in my safe (which is grounded and I think, “hardened.”)





Fenix E01
I have a dozen or so of these (I think.) I don’t need to extoll the virtues of this little light, but am happy to confirm them. I have 8 unopened ones in my faraday cage. All the virtues that we all know and love, plus in my mind, potentially a great barter item. I pray that we never need to find out whether or not that is true. Simple, available AAA batteries run forever!





ThruNite ti Firefly
Although I don’t know if they are as robust as the E01, they are definitely strong little lights with the added benefit of the “Firefly” mode. In this mode, they run forever! I have around a dozen of these, too. 1 AAA and you have light for a long time – as high as 60 lumen or as low as .04 lumen.





Surefire G2 Nitrolon. Sits in my nightstand with primaries in it. Figure it’ll work no matter what regardless of how long it sits unused. (At least 10 years.) It’ll help me find my stuff in the cage and safe should the power go out and any exposed LEDs don’t work any more.





Custom ‘Candle’…runs on 1 AA FOREVER!









Zebralight SC80
Flexibility in that it will run on 1 AA form or 1 123 form battery, with a simple internal adapter.





McGizmo Haiku with 2 AA body. Absolutely awesome performance from my favorite light engine, and the 2 AA body will work with the VME heads and various Malkoff drop ins using multiple battery configurations – Alkaline, Eneloop, 14500.





McGizmo Haiku with 1x123 body. Gotta have it. Rock solid McGizmo reliability, perfect beam, 3 nice levels in a pocket-sized light.





McGizmo 6V Makai on 2x123 body. This gives me a thrower with an extra 2x123 body that can also drive the various Malkoff/VME modules.





VME head and either 1x123, 2x123, or 3x123 VG body. 1, 2 or 3 123s…or 2 AAs in Alkaline, eneloop or IMR. Or 2 17500s.





WHAT?? ONLY 1 SUREFIRE AND NO HDS?! Hey, I love those lights and would like to possibly add an HDS to the collection, but for regulated output the McGizmos serve my purpose! As for Surefire, they are great, but I’m good with the Elzettas – plus you didn’t see all the P60 and P90 engines I have stored away that will work just fine in these Elzetta hosts!

So let’s see what you have! And tell us the story behind them! Up next will be Scout's collection!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Reserved, I'll get right back to you... 

I'm trying, I promise... VERY under the weather today, I'll start small and add pics as I feel better... I completely agree with a plan based on overlap and redundancy, with a few for specific tasks. "Rule of Threes", and all. I've tried to lean towards lights with availability of Lithium primary cells in the interest of long-term storage. Eneloop or RCR capability is a plus, but not a deal breaker. This allows me to slowly stock up on cells without a huge outlay of cash at one time, and add to the stock as I'm able. I've got a small solar Eneloop charger for my AAA and AA cells, and a Cottonpicker solar charger for my Li-ion RCR's.

Photon Freedom Micro, covert nose, NV Green: I credit Sub Umbra's threads on the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina for the push I needed to include a few of these in my kit. Lightweight for mouth holding, covert nose allows you to direct your lumens right where you want them. Lithium 2016's and 2032's are cheap in bulk, and have great storage life. Thanks, Sub! :bow: Well worth the time to search and read Sub's threads... Three on left running 2x2016's, dimmer one on right running 1x2032 for extended runtime, with a slight shift in tint.









Fenix EO1's: I've beat the absolute heck out of the one I currently carry on my keys without failure, including the latest indignity of running it over with a 46,000lb water tanker at work. Three times. Cockroaches and EO1's will survive. Eneloop, alkaline, Energizer Lithium compatible, awesome battery vampire, and stone simple. Twist head, make light. I've got a couple more than a few... This pic does not include the ones in cars and on keyrings. In picture is my beloved Peak Matterhorn, and Mako Warm. All of these run forever on 1xAAA, I wish I'd bought more mattys when I could have.








CMG Infinities: The AA predecessor to the EO1. Just as simple, digests Eneloops, alkalines, Energizer Lithium primaries, Reliable, solid, not much to go wrong. Nice AA vampire, can squeeze the last Mah out of a cell. Go ahead and try to break the tail lug, I dare you...







Milky Candle: I've got one, and wouldn't mind another. Maybe Scott needs to do a Sprint Run of these?  Nice area light that has multiple levels, crazy long runtime, and runs on various cell configurations. Go through a multi-day outage with one and you'll be a believer.








The next few all tie together, please bear with me...

Malkoff dropin modules: Pick your tint, beam shape, input voltage, and output. All are overbuilt, solid as a bank vault, have great beams, and can be used in a variety of lights. Got a beater 6P or G2 laying around? VME-E series head? Battery vampires, awesome runtime, what's not to love? M60, M61LL, M31L, M61WLL here, with an M60NF on the way, along one that will be named later...  Run great underdriven to lower output or stretch your battery supply as well...

VME heads: Pick your poison, Ti or aluminum. Fit on an ungodly assortment of bodies, and run the above Malkoff modules. With a Malkoff, and a VME head, uou're bound to have something it'll fit on. Nicely machined, aluminum not expensive IMHO, and allows another level of E-series versatility. 

Valiant Concepts twisty bodies, and Malkoff Little Twisties: I've got a single 123, and a AA. Both eliminate a possible weak point, my beloved clicky switch. What's left to break? Not much...











This last pic includes my oddball 2x123 E body. KX1 head on left is built to run on 1xAA, with spacer and sleeve shown on right. That body hosts a VME head nicely as well, still fits 2x123, (Duh...  ) and runs my M31L at reduced output on that Eneloop. The sweet part is that tailcap- Milky, I believe, modded it to a two-stage clicky (22 ohm) which gives hi/lo with either KX1 or M31/ VME combo. Twist to turn off/on, click back and forth between high and low. 






Elzetta: I picked up a 2x123 after reading the "Best Kept Secret" thread, and a little prodding. Watch the videos on the Elzetta website, you'll be a believer. Awesome with your choice of Malkoff drop-in if you don't like the stock choices. I put an M61 in mine. Even works as a P60 host? Cool! More versatility... 

SF G2: 65 incan lumens, a wide array of dropins that won't melt it (See Malkoffs, above.) Super reliable twist tailcap, McClicky available aftermarket, one on my bookshelf with primaries. Go-to Tinfoil Hat light... 


SF E-series lights and bodies: I love the form factor and variety of options. With a bit of searching, you could probably put together just about anything you can think of. VME heads and Malkoff dropins, above, just add to the possibilities. I probably own more E compatible parts than anything else.


----------



## egrep (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Subscribed 

Thanks

This thread is going to cost me money. That's good. I need to beef up my practical lighting options. An Elzetta Or two for my ARs and some Malkoff drop ins may be good next steps.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

What's the custom candle? Never heard of that before. :candle:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Tough to do better than a dedicated SureFire weapon-light on a good rifle. Too many to name. But an LED model would be best.

Personally, my Milky-modded SureFire L1 "extreme." Only requires one cell. Capable of using rechargeable IMR 16340 cell. Optimized for one CR123 primary. 40 lumens on low. Around 200 on high. High mode can instantly be accessed if needed.

Another one would be my SureFire 6P with Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm LED drop-in. Tons of flood! Like carrying a mini area-light with you. Useful for checking a wide outdoor area for potential zombies, or for seeing just how many there are. 

Can't leave out my Maratac AAA model. On high, it puts out 80 lumens. Only requires one AAA cell. Plus, in an extended zombie situation, you pair it up with several rechargeable AAA cells + a AAA solar charger; and you have a light for long-term zombie survival. 

For some of the above reasons, the Fenix LD05 penlight as well. It's tough as nails. Features Med./Low/High mode instead of always coming on in Low Mode first. Can be pressed into service as a main light if needed. Runs on 2AAA cells. Once again, combined with rechargeable AAAs and a solar charger . . . You're good to go for the long haul.

Main issue is, finding batteries. Finding primary CR123 cells will especially be an issue. Otherwise, I'd include my SF M6, Custom Leef-bodied M4, and Fenix TK35. Output very impressive on all of those. But even a serious flashaholic will burn through their private stockpile of CR123s in short order.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> What's the custom candle? Never heard of that before. :candle:



Well, a friend of mine quietly puts them together - almost anonymously. It's a nice neutral led driven by a single aa. Hopefully he'll see the thread and speak up!! 
It's awesome, though. Just enough light to ceiling bounce and light a room just enough. Runs forever!

Great posts folks! Lets keep 'em coming and show your pics! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eh4 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I'd like to hear more about the custom candle, I'd like to hear about where to get a neutral white 5 mm led for that matter too.

As for zombie lights, I've got nothing impressive to share at the moment but just want to say "Show me your recharging infrastructure!"


----------



## run4jc (Jan 28, 2012)

eh4 said:


> I'd like to hear more about the custom candle, I'd like to hear about where to get a neutral white 5 mm led for that matter too.
> 
> As for zombie lights, I've got nothing impressive to share at the moment but just want to say "Show me your recharging infrastructure!"



I'm reaching out to the candle manufacturer. (actually, visit this thread)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/311118

And as a follow up, the 'candle' is actually an adaptation of the "joule thief", a little DIY project that has been around for a long time. Here's a link to one of the cooler and more recent versions.



As for charging, Cottonpickers chargers for li-ion and eneloops with a small solar panel -
Optima DM27 blue top marine battery and a 400 watt inverter with ac receptacles as well as USB.
A Sunforce 15 watt solar panel charging kit to keep the Optima topped off.
A 2000 watt Honda generator to use for short-term power outages.
 
More alkaline and rechargeable batteries than I care to admit to...

Although we can always have more, I'm in good shape for charging flashlight batteries - as well as a few other things. 

But this is a zombie light thread, so let's now gently steer it back in that direction....and let's see those photos! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Is it possible to buy one of the AA custom candle from your friend? Been looking for something like that for awhile.


----------



## Roger999 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

The good ole Propane torch + flamable aerosol can .


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I think you've gotta have a variety of colored lights for the zombie apocalypse. If there's a wavelength that you can see, but they can't, then you've got a serious advantage.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

One thing is for sure you're going to need a high CRI light to tell the living from the dead. ;-)
They all look dead in cool white or angry blue.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

My solar charging setups... Sunlinq roll up 6.5w panel, Cottonpickers panel and USB chargers, a 12v to USB plug, and a Powerfilm NiMH rollup panel for my AA and AAA's with magnet spacers...
















Thid does not include my 15w hard panel, deep cycle 12v's, inverters, etc...


----------



## reppans (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Hey Scout... how do you like the Sunlinq vs the Powerfilm?

I'm AA based and have been testing that same Powerfilm (2.2 watt) against the Goal Zero Nomad 7 (7 watt) w/Guide 10 plus AA charger.... I'm shocked the Powerfilm simple crushes the GZ in charging Eneloops, not to mention being about 1/3 the size and weight of the GZ. This is tested via Maha C9000 discharge function.


----------



## reppans (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

duplicate.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Inova X5 white
Inova X5 red


----------



## cland72 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

post deleted -- new post updated w/ pics


----------



## scout24 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Reppans- I'm glad to hear of your findings with the Powerfilm charger, I've been more than happy with it so far. I have seen the Goalzero. But have no experience with it. Powerfilm was purchased based on the fact that it folds up nicely and will charge two or four at a time. Keeps my lights as well as my SW receiver in business... C'mon, folks! We need pictures!


----------



## Darvis (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Whew, I love these threads, but they always make me feel guilty about the reams of equipment I've collected for just such Zombie laden emergencies... it would take me weeks to unpack, organize and photograph- just the flashlights!!!

Anyways, I won't bother to repeat some of the stuff above. Like most with "kits" I have a lot of the same time proven goodie like the E01 (many), Various Peaks, SS Preon Revos. On top of that, there are the knives, batteries, Ham radios, etc...

Anyway, first up are a pair of my favorites: Oveready component, Malkoff M31LLs running Eneloops. Notice the twisty switch on the right. I have long learned that the most needed and prized lights had better be non-whiz bang, single mode twistys. For me, that's Malkoff and either the Surefire twisty with an upgraded silver spring, or the Oveready Zero res...

Why I chose them? They always work, run foreever, I can recharge the batteries with solar, and can run with AA's, or 123s with spacers.






Next up... More Malkoffs. I stocked up when Gene had a fire sale on M60LL's. All running primaries, all with twistys in G2s, Aluminum Bezels. 2 Each in a kit already loaded with batteries and a spare pair for each. I have 3 such kits (one not shown). One of them in this picture is the odd man out, an M61LL which, oddly enough, I don't like as much as the M60LL version.. but hey, it runs forever too! These are some of the 20 or so Malkoffs I have ready for my extended family.

Why? They never fail... runtime is insane... Simple UI.






Next we have the E and L series kit. Many things inside of it that are not unpacked, such as the E01s and Peak Eigers.. you can also see an L1 in there, a SS Peak CR123 twisty, A glo-tube lithium (white). There are replacement clickies, bodies and a set of Surefire F series filters... And yes, I have a few E series twisty switches as well...

Why the E and L series? Great throw, runtime, have proven to be extremely reliable.. compact.. the list goes on.






The obligatory 2xAA McGizmo tube. It can run the M3X series lights, the Surefire E1L and B heads, and any of my Mules, etc. (That's why). Next to him is one of my prized E1L heads that came loose from the factory, so I was able to get some of Phaserburn's diffuser film in it for that permanent smooth beam.






Solar!! Can charge anything.. Ham radios, batteries, whatever... fold-able, roll-able... Awesome.






Custom Candle? Check.  






And yet to come, I promise, a glamor shot of my most prized pair of lights... Just have to dig them out of one of my bags.

EDIT: Found them... A Milky Floodmaster on the right and his red-faced brother on the left....

Why? A finer pair of lights I have never laid eyes on... And they work as good as they look to boot.






D


----------



## run4jc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Awesome, Darvis!! Awesome! :bow:

Although I did not originally suggest photos of the various charging infrastructures, since eh4 asked about it I appreciate Scout24 and Darvis showing their stuff. I'll try to add some photos of my stuff, too - and everyone feel free to do so! We have to keep the main focus on our lights (to keep it on track), but lights need power....

Great job! Loving the Floodmasters...


----------



## Darvis (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Yeah, I was on the cuff about posting the solar, but I knew folks might be asking how the heck we keep all this stuff running. I've used both chargers extensively while camping and can confirm that you can keep your lights fed on sun alone, especially where you might use the light sparingly during the night and only need to top off.

BTW, Milky Floodmaster on the right for sure, but that L1-BK-RD... she'd be factory stock I say! It's proof that hens have teeth.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I'm not worthy... oo: I'm certainly not short of lights and cells for myself, Wife, son and stepdaughter, but you've got me thinking about more "loaner lights" for neighbors, local L.E./ fire, etc. G2's are still available and cheap, I may need a Nitrilon 3 cell for added versatility. I've got a Valiant Concepts 2xAA twisty and the twin to your McG 2xAA, but they both need my VME heads to run the Malkoffs. I'll re-take and add to my pics this week. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

My ZPAW lights are as follows:

WEAPON LIGHTS:
-AR: M600C Scoutlight (KL4 model)
-870 Marine Magnum: SureFire 918FA
-700: M981 (12V Scope Mounted Weapon-Light; i.e. essentially an M4).
-S&W .40: Insight M4

HANDHELDS:
-M3LT; My "Force Multiplier Light" for when I may encounter violent engagments, etc.; will double as a search light.
-M4/M6: Search Light
-4th/5th Gen L1: Will run for 3 months straight; Nuff said. Reading/low profile light.
-E2L-AA: This will be my go-to/main use light. I have about 24 Duraloops I keep charged, and a solar panel to charge them when they go dead. Also have a battery pack (for jumping cars) that has various outlets; I keep this topped off, and will use it recharge my duraloops/radios/etc. as needed.
-E2L: Again, for the extra long runtimes.
-Kroma Mil-Spec: Will be used quite a bit, since the NVG provides awesome low nav light, and serves to also help conceal your position/activities.
-L2: The natural flood of this will make it a great light for navigating outdoors and closed in areas, like storm drains, etc. ( I know...people always say don't use these...if it rains they're dangerous...blah-blah-blah. If it's 90 out with no clouds, I WILL use the strom drain to conceal my movement as needed).
-LX2: Back-up EDC/Tactical.
-Have about 8 "D" lights (Mags/Fultons) with Nite-Ize 10mm's that will be Bug In utility/general purpose lights for the family, etc. >30 days runtime on a set of cells.

For those who may be interested:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-yer-own-quot-Battery-Vampire-quot-with-a-P60


----------



## Darvis (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> I'm not worthy... oo: I'm certainly not short of lights and cells for myself, Wife, son and stepdaughter, but you've got me thinking about more "loaner lights" for neighbors, local L.E./ fire, etc. G2's are still available and cheap, I may need a Nitrilon 3 cell for added versatility. I've got a Valiant Concepts 2xAA twisty and the twin to your McG 2xAA, but they both need my VME heads to run the Malkoffs. I'll re-take and add to my pics this week. Keep 'em coming!



The funny thing.. as much as I've tried to teach my family to be prepared, they've learned that I am, so instead of preparing... they just come to me! Anyway, when the Zombies do attack, I want my own top picks for lights, so I keep loaners for the un-dead.. er.. un-prepared


----------



## eh4 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

No, the lights are very cool, but keeping them running IS KEY! Your average zombie apocalypse is no 72 hour affair after all. ;-)
I'm Impressed.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

My ZPAW lights are as follows: (will post pics shortly)

WEAPON LIGHTS:
-AR: M600C Scoutlight (KL4 model)
-870 Marine Magnum: SureFire 918FA
-700: M981 (12V Scope Mounted Weapon-Light; i.e. essentially an M4).
-S&W .40: Insight M4

HANDHELDS:
-M3LT; My "Force Multiplier Light" for when I may encounter violent engagments, etc.; will double as a search light.
-M4/M6: Search Light
-4th/5th Gen L1: Will run for 3 months straight; Nuff said. Reading/low profile light.
-E2L-AA: This will be my go-to/main use light. I have about 24 Duraloops I keep charged, and a solar panel to charge them when they go dead. Also have a battery pack (for jumping cars) that has various outlets; I keep this topped off, and will use it recharge my duraloops/radios/etc. as needed.
-E2L: Again, for the extra long runtimes.
-Kroma Mil-Spec: Will be used quite a bit, since the NVG provides awesome low nav light, and serves to also help conceal your position/activities.
-L2: The natural flood of this will make it a great light for navigating outdoors and closed in areas, like storm drains, etc. ( I know...people always say don't use these...if it rains they're dangerous...blah-blah-blah. If it's 90 out with no clouds, I WILL use the strom drain to conceal my movement as needed).
-LX2: Back-up EDC/Tactical.
-Have about 8 "D" lights (Mags/Fultons) with Nite-Ize 10mm's that will be Bug In utility/general purpose lights for the family, etc. >30 days runtime on a set of cells.

For those who may be interested:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-yer-own-quot-Battery-Vampire-quot-with-a-P60


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Slightly off-topic, but I'd recommend a good watch. 

You'll need to know when the Sun is about to go down. In Winter, that's going to be around 5pm. (Best to avoid going out at night with the zombies around.) Quartz watches have batteries that die. Only exception would be a Citizen Eco-Drive model. Those have been known to go as long as a decade before needing to have the watches sent back to Japan for a new rechargeable battery. 

Certain automatic / mechanical models work well too, since there's no battery to replace. But the accuracy and ruggedness tends to be much less than even a basic cheap quartz watch. If one is constantly running from zombies, a date as well as day of the week feature can come in handy in maintaining a sense of normalcy, as far as keeping track of time in a more than general sense.


----------



## Darvis (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Deleted (duplicate)


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Wow thats a nice rifle, looks like M4 with 30-round mag
Full auto or semi-only??


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



jh333233 said:


> Wow thats a nice rifle, looks like M4 with 30-round mag
> Full auto or semi-only??



Thank you...that's actually a Bravo Company BCM 750 - 133 mid length - semi auto, of course, AR15. Yep - 30 round mag


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Replaced really bad pics with some almost as bad, and a bump! We need more pics, folks!!!


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Duplicate, Sorry...


----------



## Darvis (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



run4jc said:


> I'm reaching out to the candle manufacturer. (actually, visit this thread)
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/311118



I'm fessing up as the candle manufacturer (actually, just the DIY info guy) for the benefit of those who have pinged me recently about the build and others that may be interested.

The thread link above will tell you all you need to know about the build, it truly is a DIY project that I encourage you all to try.. it's cheap and fun to boot.

No, I will not build one for anyone at any price, I simply do not have the time between work and family. I will, however, give anyone any info or answer any questions about parts, the build, etc. Please feel free to PM me if you have questions, but the thread above does a pretty good job of showing you the basics. Others have added GREAT ideas for magnetic battery leads, circuits, etc. Please feel free to add any ideas or information as you see fit.. please!!!

The Neutral LEDs were sourced from Super Bright Leds, they have proven to be great little 5mm guys. I have their neutral and warm versions, the warm ones are super warm though, around 3000k. They are the most "candle Like" The best part is that neither of them are the slightest bit angry blue

If you really want the best candle money can buy, reach out to Milky. My DIY Joule Thief? Yugo... Milky Candle? Ferrari... 

Once the walking dead come, and you have no light with you because you needed a Zagnut and figured you could get to the nearest QT and back before the Mayan Calendar hit gold, so you left WITHOUT your man purse.. well, you'd better get all McGuyver before you get eaten.

NOW GO KILL SOME ZOMBIES!!!

And just to keep this all on topic, another favorite Zombie light. My glo-powder modified Peak Eiger sub-zero:


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Well, I guess I inadvertently 'outed' Darvis as the builder of my cool joule candle. And as he says, the Milky candle is definitely the pinnacle of this concept.

I'm lazy when it comes to gathering parts. Take a magnet from a CFL bulb? Nah. Google where I can buy full kits? YES! I don't believe that we are supposed to link to outside suppliers, but if you Google "Mad Scientist Hut", then search on his site you'll find that he has many different parts and full kits for the 'innards' of the joule thief. After that, it's left to your own imagination how you put it together. 

I'm thinking of taking an old amber colored plastic pill bottle and putting everything inside, installing a switch on the outside. Then when 'on' it'll offer up a "glow"....hmmm

:thinking:

Anyway, many thanks to Daryl for his offer of assistance. He personifies the spirit of the best of this forum!:thumbsup: And this little light is truly appropriate for a 'zombie light' thread - heck, it's a vampire light - it'll suck the very last joule from your batteries. :devil:


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Okay - some updates to the stash. Yesterday I picked up a sweet Glock 22...and today I received one of Gene's sweet MD2 Turnkey Packages with the hi/lo ring and an M61....I'll say no more, but let the photos speak for themselves. Well, I will say that this is a comforting addition to the collection!

(Glock22 - are you out there?)





When it hits the fan, and you need 'stuff', this stuff will get the job done!!




Can't believe I already got dust on the bezel!!




















Bring it....


----------



## scout24 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I may have another addition... Just started a low level runtime test on a Pak-lite 9v. High, low, glow in the dark version. March 2015 USA made Duracell that came out of the box attached to the light. I'm trying to navigate a new Asusa tablet to get cell pics to my e-mail to my posts, please be patient.. Seems worthy based on specs, quoted 600 hours on low on an alkaline 9v. We shall see... Ceiling bounce on low in my bedroom is plenty to navigate. 6pm EST, 9 Feb...


----------



## run4jc (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> I may have another addition... Just started a low level runtime test on a Pak-lite 9v. High, low, glow in the dark version. March 2015 USA made Duracell that came out of the box attached to the light. I'm trying to navigate a new Asusa tablet to get cell pics to my e-mail to my posts, please be patient.. Seems worthy based on specs, quoted 600 hours on low on an alkaline 9v. We shall see... Ceiling bounce on low in my bedroom is plenty to navigate. 6pm EST, 9 Feb...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## eh4 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I know the Pak-lite is a winner by reputation, still haven't gotten around to getting one yet but I'd like a couple of them.
Another fun bit you could share with us would be to measure and weigh the light itself sans battery, I guesstimated maybe 7-8 (edit: ok that's the weight of a Photon II, so maybe 14g or so) 
-and about the size of four sugar cubes... if it's anywhere close to that small it would make plenty of sense to carry one even without bothering to carry the 9 volt, just pick them up as you need them.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I'll try to get ahold of a scale before the runtime on low is over. No suprise, but 96 hours and counting with no drop in output.


----------



## jamie.91 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome thread, I hope it ends up huge

Hopefully I will learn a lot in here as I'm trying to get some similar kit together myself for when SHTF


----------



## cland72 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

For my hand: 6P with M61LL. I also have an A19 extender and dummy CR123, so I can run one, two, or three primaries, or 2xAA in a pinch. This will let me have a long running low level light that will suffice for most tasks and versatility of multiple battery configurations. I also keep a SC1 spares carrier with a P60 incan for backup.

For my gun: 6P with M61 for brightness (aids in target ID) and durability


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Just a couple:

SF C2 with M61W
SF G2z with M61L HCRI




Maratac AAA (SS and Cu)








Nitecore Ti
Fenix LD01




Don't know if a roundy 6P with McClicky and NailBender drop qualifies, but it's the one most likely to be nearby - I keep it in my jacket wherever I go.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



cland72 said:


> For my hand: 6P with M61LL. I also have an A19 extender and dummy CR123, so I can run one, two, or three primaries, or 2xAA in a pinch. This will let me have a long running low level light that will suffice for most tasks and versatility of multiple battery configurations. I also keep a SC1 spares carrier with a P60 incan for backup.
> 
> For my gun: 6P with M61 for brightness (aids in target ID) and durability





tjswarbrick said:


> Just a couple:
> 
> SF C2 with M61W
> SF G2z with M61L HCRI
> ...


Great stuff, Guys. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG45-70 (Feb 15, 2012)

*The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

In light of the The Walking Dead returning from the mid season finally and brighting up my sunday nights, which light you would EDC if you were living though there eye's in the zombie apocalypse?

I'm going with surefire 9P and malkoff M61llw. The switch is pretty well fail safe. Lithiums cr123's have a long life and possible scavanged and I've tested the runtime with 2 AA's out to 14 hours with plenty of life. What do you choose?


----------



## reppans (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

My Quark AA and Zebralight H51w. The moonlight modes have enough light for me do most things that I need to, will retain my night vision so I can see and shoot the Zombs, good for around 300~400 hours from 1xAA, and they have the lowest chance of giving up my position.


----------



## brandocommando (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

FiveMega 2 "C" host, with a M31HCRI module. I run it off of 4000mah tenergy centura LSD C cells. I don't know the runtime, but I know it runs for a loooooong time!
Also, I can run it off of primaries in a pinch, which I could find anywhere!






Runner-ups...

My TK45, TK41, LD25, LD40, HDS 170T, or HDS 120HCRI clicky (which I do not actually have yet.)


----------



## sassaquin (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

MY Peak Logan (SS) 17500 and multi cell adapter kit which allows use of AAA/10440, AA/14500/, CR123/16340 would be a good EDC, but I'd need a big honking light to bash some zombie brains in too. :sick2:


----------



## scottyhazzard (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Love that series on Netflix. My Zabralight inexplicably died so Zebra is out for me. Going to go with the Jetbeam Jet 1 Pro V 3 only because I don't know how if the new X-ML version gets hot. My reasoning is its small bright and if the grid goes down there will be plenty of AA's to collect from stores and TV remotes.


----------



## brandocommando (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



sassaquin said:


> MY Peak Logan (SS) 17500 and multi cell adapter kit which allows use of AAA/10440, AA/14500/, CR123/16340 would be a good EDC, but I'd need a big honking light to bash some zombie brains in too. :sick2:



TK70?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I'd go with the Gerber Omnivore, Jetbeam RRT0 with AA extender and Zebralight sc80. 
The three multi fuel lights that I can think of. The Gerber and Jetbeam are already ordered. 
Haven't bought the sc80 yet, hopefully the zombie Apocalipse holds off for awhile


----------



## sassaquin (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



brandocommando said:


> TK70?



Yes, my perfect zombie wacking light - 16 inches, 27 ounces (plus 4 D cells) and 2200 lumens.
Who am I kidding, I'd be Walker granola the first day.


----------



## eg1977 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Novatac SPL-120 & County Comm Red SO-LED


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Something XM-L floody on an incendiary shotgun:


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



CarpentryHero said:


> I'd go with the Gerber Omnivore, Jetbeam RRT0 with AA extender and Zebralight sc80.
> The three multi fuel lights that I can think of. The Gerber and Jetbeam are already ordered.
> Haven't bought the sc80 yet, hopefully the zombie Apocalipse holds off for awhile



+1
Will go with the RRT-0...AA/CR123 compatible and i am sure i can salvage AA a lot easier than CR123 anywhere. Might not dish out 1k lumen, but i am sure i can hear them go *grrr* before i could see them...


----------



## scottyhazzard (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Ok, where do we get those shells?


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

-6D Maglite with Terralux drop-in to use as an impact weapon. 
-Infinity Ultra G - long lasting, single AA powered, low output so as not to attract the walkers
-some sort of Surefire weapon light attached to a silenced Ruger 10/22 for dispatching the zombies


----------



## JudasD (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

EDC? I plan on being one of the zombies! Brains are delicious!:sick2:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



BIG45-70 said:


> In light of the The Walking Dead returning from the mid season finally and brighting up my sunday nights, which light you would EDC if you were living though there eye's in the zombie apocalypse?
> 
> I'm going with surefire 9P and malkoff M61llw. The switch is pretty well fail safe. Lithiums cr123's have a long life and possible scavanged and I've tested the runtime with 2 AA's out to 14 hours with plenty of life. What do you choose?



I think the SF 9P/Malkoff M61WLL pairing is dead-on  That combo would be reliable and have plenty of output in a world without electricity.There is an argument to be made though for a 5 or 6 D Mag with an LED drop-in though..........


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

In the zombie apocalypse a light with moonlight mode would be critical...wouldn't want to draw attention to yourself. My first choice for an EDC light would be my Quark AA (with the XM-L head) which has a great moonlight mode (no pre-flash with this new head.) The AA battery is very common, and the Quark AA can use a NiMH, 14500 Li-ion, lithium primary, or a AA alkaline. I'd want a few of my other quarks, so I could change battery types and have spare parts. Quarks are interchangeable with each other, so I'd bring my Quark 123, Quark AA2, and an 18650 body plus batteries of all types, charger, & solar panel.

I'd also want my Zebralight H51 & H501w for hands-free use.

I'd prolly want one of my bigger lights to be used as a search light or a gun light mounted on my Kel-Tec SU-16c. Maybe the Olight M21X....pictured below.


----------



## fonaryk (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



StarHalo said:


> Something XM-L floody on an incendiary shotgun:



what in the world is an incendiary shotgun!?!?!? I assume it's just the shells and where can I get them? Very cool for zombie control.


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



StarHalo said:


> Something XM-L floody on an incendiary shotgun:



Incen round...... Is it legal....?


----------



## JudasD (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



jh333233 said:


> Incen round...... Is it legal....?



That would depend on the state where you live. :naughty:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Wouldn't you then just have a zombie on fire, likely still walking towards you/your structure? Gotta take out the brain, man! 

I can't believe I am now one of the people arguing about the best way to kill zombies. Must stop watching walking dead.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Mag 4D with aforementioned drop in with sapphire lens and a "bust a cap" tailcap, a klarus st20 or quark aa^2, both my xeno e03's, Jetbeam PA10, and a folding solar charger w/batteries and outlets. and my eneloops and 14500s and tenergy d cells. If i were down to ONE flashlight, I'd settle for either the quark or the klarus, because they have the benefits of super long run time as well as hidden "emergency" modes and brightnesses. Besides, AA batteries are generally available everywhere. (nice touch with FPSRussia shooting dragon's breath btw )


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

If your going maglite you should get the assault bezel and glass breaker tailcap


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Kroma Mil-Spec: So I can sneak around unoticed by the Zeds and the living.
M3LTS: A handheld for those SHTF moments; Bright, nice usable low for general "hunting", and you think Zombies have a hard time walking now, wait til you hit them with a strobe.
SF 918FA mounted on my Zombie Cannon (870 Marine Magnum) w/ a Tac-Star side saddle.
-Why: Well, I figure if I can blind the *******s it'll give me that few precious seconds to reload for the next one.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> Kroma Mil-Spec: So I can sneak around unoticed by the Zeds and the living.
> M3LTS: A handheld for those SHTF moments; Bright, nice usable low for general "hunting", and you think Zombies have a hard time walking now, wait til you hit them with a strobe.
> SF 918FA mounted on my Zombie Cannon (870 Marine Magnum) w/ a Tac-Star side saddle.
> -Why: Well, I figure if I can blind the *******s it'll give me that few precious seconds to reload for the next one.



Zombies have horrible eye-sight already. Decayed retinas. They hunt mainly by sound. Best to keep quiet and shoot only when needed.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

No suprises yet, but pak-lite at 240 hours, or 10 days of solid running on low as of an hour ago. No drop in output...


----------



## run4jc (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> No suprises yet, but pak-lite at 240 hours, or 10 days of solid running on low as of an hour ago. No drop in output...



 Coooool


----------



## eh4 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

any guess on the weight and volume of the Pak-lite without the 9v battery?
a US quarter weighs about 5.5g to 5.7g.


----------



## Kdiggz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

For some of these weapon mounted lights, anyone have issues with the light busting due to recoil of the weapon?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Kdiggz said:


> For some of these weapon mounted lights, anyone have issues with the light busting due to recoil of the weapon?



A dedicated weapon-light will have been tested by the company before being shipped out to consumers.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Kdiggz said:


> For some of these weapon mounted lights, anyone have issues with the light busting due to recoil of the weapon?



Nope. The SF weaponlights (Incan models) are shock-isolated. Not such an issue with small calibers, like 5.56, so something like a G2 would be fine on an AR. Shotty though, I would definitely go LED, or if I went incan, it would be a shock isolated model.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I love gear but you gotta consider walking long distances vs hunkering down somewhere. 
If you are walking a long ways it's all about the backpacker's mantra: "You mind the grams and the kilograms will take care of themselves.".


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Don't assume the zombies are actually undead. There are infectious diseases that affect other animals that effectively turn them into zombies. Rabies is a good example. Rabid animals may be dazed and confused due to dehydration and brain infection, but they retain all the sensory perception and reaction time they had when they were healthy, and none of the good judgement. In fact, it's pretty likely that our modern fear of zombies is actually an instinctive fear of rabies. Just replace "scratching and biting in confused self-defense" with "scratching and biting to eat your brains" and there you go.

So the point is, the only deficiency you can count on zombies suffering from is a lack of good judgement. Everything else still works fine, as long as they're still moving anyway.

Anyway, it's late where I live and I need to go to bed, but I'll post some pics tomorrow of the lights I'll be using when the asteroid hits.


----------



## Darvis (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> Don't assume the zombies are actually undead. There are infectious diseases that affect other animals that effectively turn them into zombies. Rabies is a good example. Rabid animals may be dazed and confused due to dehydration and brain infection, but they retain all the sensory perception and reaction time they had when they were healthy, and none of the good judgement. In fact, it's pretty likely that our modern fear of zombies is actually an instinctive fear of rabies. Just replace "scratching and biting in confused self-defense" with "scratching and biting to eat your brains" and there you go.
> 
> So the point is, the only deficiency you can count on zombies suffering from is a lack of good judgement. Everything else still works fine, as long as they're still moving anyway.
> 
> Anyway, it's late where I live and I need to go to bed, but I'll post some pics tomorrow of the lights I'll be using when the asteroid hits.



LMAO!!!!

And dang it, Run's first pics made me go buy on of those awesome looking Elzetta's for my M30F...


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



eh4 said:


> I love gear but you gotta consider walking long distances vs hunkering down somewhere.
> If you are walking a long ways it's all about the backpacker's mantra: "You mind the grams and the kilograms will take care of themselves.".



The tactical advantage of a weaponlight far out-weigh the added weight. I'd rather have one gun with a light than two with-out.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

A weaponlight makes a whole lot of sense if you're carrying a weapon, I just can't see any downsides to a flashlight that works well in the hand And mounts unobtrusively to the firearm, a good thrower on a rifle seems like it could be a real boon.
Another of those backpacking axioms is that each piece of gear should have at least two functions or it probably shouldn't be brought along, with exceptions for essentials of course -a good compass doesn't need to be compromised to function as something else for instance. 
A flashlight and a rifle are elemental enough tools that if they are needed at all they aren't going to be under that 2 function rule, they could each be argued to have many functions for that matter... but a weapon mount clearly has the potential of making both tools much more useful. 
I'd carry a reliable recharging setup before I'd carry a whole lot of batteries though, and I wouldn't be using the light much either.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



eh4 said:


> I'd carry a reliable recharging setup before I'd carry a whole lot of batteries though, and I wouldn't be using the light much either.



Perhaps a Streamlight Strion LED model mounted onto a rifle as a good rechargeable alternative.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

that looks like a good light.
I was thinking of something like an Armytek with two of cottonpicker's mini charge controllers and two solar panels big enough to deliver 5v at .5A on a clear day.
I'd make a little pit in the ground to keep the battery cool and shade it with the solar panel, elevate the panel with a few pebbles or twigs for an air gap. 
with two panels I could do two batteries at a time and I could leave them as well and just keep track of the time.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Here's what I'd carry:

1xAA - Jetbeam E3S: Basic two-mode light, runs on the most common battery on earth






1xAAA - McGizmo Sapphire 25: Single-mode light, runs almost forever on the second most common battery on earth





- - -

...then, if I have access to CR123 batteries...

1xCR123 - Peak McKinley QTC: Epoxy-filled, completely waterproof, stainless, infinitely adjustable down to a fraction of a lumen





1xCR123 - Muyshondt Nautilus: Two mode light, runs a super-long time on low mode





1xCR123 - McGizmo Lunasol 27 Centauri: Custom-modded four-mode light, three spotlight modes and a floodlight mode





1xCR123 - Jetbeam TC-R2: No idea if it would hold up under long-term rugged use, but I really like it and it's widely adjustable





2xCR123 - Custom TnC/McGizmo P60 host: Useful for starting fires, vaporizing vampires, and clubbing baby seals for food :devil:





The last one I would save my CR123s for if I had a very limited supply. It is unique among all my lights in that it's the brightest and the throwiest of the bunch. If I were restricted to AAAs and/or AAs for daily use, that would be fine; I can make do with single-mode and dual-mode lights as necessary.

I have a little solar-charged LiPo battery with a USB port on it that I got for Christmas a couple years ago; I suppose I should take one of the 4.2V USB chargers for my toy R/C helicopter and fashion it into a charger for RCRs, and then I can plug it into the solar-charged battery. That would probably work okay in a pinch, though the roll-up solar panels some people have here definitely look better.


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Theres many type of zombie.
In Dawn of The Dead and 28 Days/Weeks Later, they move very fast and can even run, with eye-sight
(For 28 something series, that wasn't quite zombie, but frenzied human caused by the virus, turning them to insane)
In Resident Evil(1,2), zombies have worst eye-sight as the jelly inside has turned white/opaque

But anyway, two main catergory
"Fast and brute" or "Slow and clumsy/weak"
Dont forget the infected Dobermans, the Cerebus

Be prepared to face both


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



jh333233 said:


> Be prepared to face both



>50% of American Households are...LOL!


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> >50% of American Households are...LOL!


50%?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> 50%?



A.O.W. was being a bit generous there. I think it's much lower.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Just curious where the estimate came from, is all.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 22, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Just curious where the estimate came from, is all.



The latest poll was 48% of households stating they had a gun in the house, IIRC...I, along with several others, believe that number to be a wee bit higher...46% said they had more than 4. In a ZPAW environment, you can count on more than 50% of them being armed.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Fair enough. And now back to your regularly scheduled flashlight porn. :devil:


----------



## scout24 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

No porn per se, but a pak-lite update... The head alone weighs 4.2g, complete with included Duracell 9v it is 50.8g. 311 hours on low and counting, btw, with no drop in output...


----------



## eh4 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

THANKS!
That completely validates the "Zombie" scenario strategy of carrying a Pak-lite without battery, such a long lived, low lumen light being at it's most useful in scenarios when defunct, unattended smoke detectors are abundant and high performance batteries are in short supply. Or in scenarios where you aren't a flashaholic and want a dim, long lived light that weighs next to nothing and takes commonly available batteries, even ones that are otherwise nearing the end of their useful life.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Low lumen is in the eye of the beholder.  On low, this will tailstand on my wife's armoire, and ceiling-bounce enough light to be more than enough to navigate in the dark, find books and magazines by title, locate other items on the mess that is my dresser, find clothes in drawers, you get the idea. I bought two, and a box of 10 lithium 9v cells... Even 600 hours on a Duracell, if it proves true, gives me two hours a night for 10 months, or 75 nights of 8 hours a night as a nightlight in my kid's bathroom? No-brainer, IMHO, even if some think they're a bit overpriced for what they are.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Yeah, they are selling batteries... I'd love order a bulk box for friends and family without the batteries, I'm not optimistic that I'd be able to, or that the price drop would be commensurate.


----------



## reppans (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> Low lumen is in the eye of the beholder.  On low, this will tailstand on my wife's armoire, and ceiling-bounce enough light to be more than enough to navigate in the dark, find books and magazines by title, locate other items on the mess that is my dresser, find clothes in drawers, you get the idea. I bought two, and a box of 10 lithium 9v cells... Even 600 hours on a Duracell, if it proves true, gives me two hours a night for 10 months, or 75 nights of 8 hours a night as a nightlight in my kid's bathroom? No-brainer, IMHO, even if some think they're a bit overpriced for what they are.



Interesting... what kinda PAW do you foresee?? I'm mean you have multiple great solar charging set-ups and you're still stocking up on 6k hrs of light?

I'm a huge fan low lumens and massive runtimes too.... how about the moonlight modes from 4/7s and Zebralight? 400-500 hrs per 1xAA Duracell, with of course the option of much higher modes (perhaps the Zombs are light sensitive :devil.?

(Btw, got the both the Powerfilm and Goal Zero outside. Kinda shocked, but the GZ, which significantly lagged behind the PF in through-the-window charging, left the PF equally behind in direct sunlight. I still think the PF wins in Mah/Lbs though, but they're both great chargers for different purposes).


----------



## scout24 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Good deal on the updates on the goal 0 and powerfilm. ZPAW not withstanding, I just like the idea of the paklite runtimes. I don't own any 9v RCR's, but may have to look into that... I like the set-and- forget factor, if my stepdaughter lets one run during a power outage, I won't worry about having to replace cells. I've got a decent stash of primaries for everything else I own, the lithium 9v's just seemed prudent.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Word to the wise, 
if you want to make some sort of ultimate energy harvesting vampire light for a "zombie apocalypse", could I please direct your attention to this Item: LVBoost found at online merchant dimensionengineering.com ...
I just got my units today and put them through their paces, this is the best Plug and Play Joule Thief that you could ask for... .5v-5v input, 2.2v-5v output, 1.5Amp max input and output... if you don't know much about electronics but have a 10$ breadboard and a multimeter and want to make your own "any battery" flashlight, look no further...
I'm very excited, I was afraid when I ordered the thing that the worm gear screw output voltage adjustment would be a fixed relationship to the input voltage, no fear, I have now tested this little 3gram bit of gear and it holds 3.3v steady at either 1.5v or 3v, I'll try 4.5v later but I've already run a red led at 2.2v with both 1.5v and 3v and it held steady at 2.2v as set, your set output is your set output, not dependent on input voltage... 
The device trades amperage for voltage at 85-92% efficiency.

Word to the wise (again) no need to wait for someone to make your uber Mad Max light... plunk down 20$ and see what you can do with some strips of zinc and copper, a couple potatoes (or a cup of pee) and a nice Cree. ;-)
Check it out.


BTW, sorry if I hijacked the thread for a minute, but I do see this as the epitome of Zombie lighting... to be able to salvage lumens from just about any power source.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

To the OP: Just in case you didn't know this.....


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> 1xAA - Jetbeam E3S: Basic two-mode light, runs on the most common battery on earth



You forgot to mention that it's Satinless Steel, and still rather thick, so it's likely nigh on indestructible.

I forgot to add this one to my list above.

I used mine to pound an oversize pex sleeve into a P60 host by sandwiching the bodies between a work bench and a 2/4, and smacking repeatedly, very hard, with a hammer. 
(It was the only thing in my garage harder than the sleeve, larger than its ID, and smaller than its OD.) Worked like a charm, and you can't even tell.


----------



## WebHobbit (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

*tjswarbrick* - what was the reason you needed PEX tubing in a P60 host? Just curious about THAT project!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



WebHobbit said:


> *tjswarbrick* - what was the reason you needed PEX tubing in a P60 host? Just curious about THAT project!



OT:
Except for Eneloops in some EDC's, I only run lithium primaries. My host was for an 18650, and a little oversize at that. My 123's rattled pretty badly. I picked up Eagletac's CR123/18650 adapter magazine, and even THAT was loose. I was hesitant to spring for Oveready's delrin one when "I could do it myself for less."
I bought a 3/4" delrin rod, and machined it down to size on a makeshift (hand drill) lathe. THEN I tried to drill it out. Needless to say, things didn't go as planned, and my $2 piece of delrin was now a useless, partially molten, pile of plastic.
Back to the drawing board - at the local big-box store, I found a CR123 was a perfect fit in (5/8 ID I think) PEX tubing. Again the OD was a bit large, but I had already proven myself able to overcome that. Cut to rough, and worked it down. Tested it, and it seemed okay. Removed from fixture, trimmed to required length, and discovered only the ends and part of the length were small enough to go. I tried to whittle it down more, but my fixture wasn't really reusable, and I didn't want to damage what I had worked so hard on. So, I knew what to do. If it doesn't fit, use a bigger hammer...
Anyway, it was a fun project (my wife thought I was nuts. Still does, I suppose.) This is the same light I on which I scalloped the tail myself, and installed my first NB drop-in. And replaced my first bezel. It's the closest thing I have to a custom, built by me. I learned a few things, and my CR123's are so tight I need to shake them out. I'm glad I did it, but next time, I'm buying one of the pre-made jobbies. (I put the ET mag in a different hose which wasn't quite so oversize - my little project wouldn't fit in that one at all.)


----------



## WebHobbit (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Thanks for that! I always wondered if 123s would rattle in a SolarForce host! I suspected they would. I guess they probably would in a Malkoff MD2 as well? I know that's the other end of the quality/cost spectrum but they are made for larger cells too.


----------



## reppans (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Got a chance to take some pix my Zombie lighting kit. 

I'm an ultra-light type and have chosen my kit for the maximum possible runtimes in the smallest, lightest carry sizes. The Quark AA and Zebralight H51w lead the way for their 300+hr moonlights (unbeatable in 1xAA), yet with enough light for me to do almost anything I need to. They're also my general purpose EDC lights. The AA^2 tube is my spare batt container and will give the Quark 1+1=3 runtime boost, in addition to a higher max, of course. The Preon Revo is my EDC back-up key chain light, also having one of the longest runtimes in a AAA. There's around 1000-1500 hours of useable light, just contained in the 4 tubes below.







The bottom half of the pix is for my PZAW BOB, and weighs in @ 10 oz. w/o batteries. The Powerfilm solar charger will fully charge 4 Eneloops a day in good sunlight, definitely more than I need for the lights, but all my other portable electronics are AA-based (Garmin GPS, iPhone Charger, Steripen UV purifier, Radio, Walkie-talkies, cameras, etc.)

The Goal Zero will be the bug-in or extended BOB charger, and will cut charge times in half from the Powerfilm, but is also about 3x the size and weight. The Goal Zero, however, will handle 12V charging and will even charge an iPad (tested).


----------



## cland72 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



reppans said:


> Got a chance to take some pix my Zombie lighting kit.
> 
> I'm an ultra-light type and have chosen my kit for the maximum possible runtimes in the smallest, lightest carry sizes. The Quark AA and Zebralight H51w lead the way for their 300+hr moonlights (unbeatable in 1xAA), yet with enough light for me to do almost anything I need to. They're also my general purpose EDC lights. The AA^2 tube is my spare batt container and will give the Quark 1+1=3 runtime boost, in addition to a higher max, of course. The Preon Revo is my EDC back-up key chain light, also having one of the longest runtimes in a AAA. There's around 1000-1500 hours of useable light, just contained in the 4 tubes below.
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## eh4 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Very nice reppans, 
That is super fine and simple. With just two of those lights, maybe 6+ eneloops and the powerfilm you could realistically have light capabilities of 5+ years without resupply... much longer if things lasted well. I am thinking that the Eneloops will keep for longer than expected if kept cool.
I'd want duplicates of the solar and the charging circuitry for sure to have some kind of reasonable expectations of keeping things running of course.


----------



## reppans (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Thanks for the kudos folks, much appreciated .

Anyone have any suggestions for another 1xAA that I could add to the portfolio? The cost of the McGizmo's are too much, but I'm pretty open otherwise. I'd really like something similar to the Quark and Zebralight in terms of the low-end:

- moonlight + another low single digit lumen (ie, <5)
- several hundred hours runtimes
- 3+ modes below 40 lumens

Any other manufacturer produce a light like that? 

(I know ThruNite comes somewhat close, but not really any count.)


----------



## Tommygun45 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

After 2 years of reading this site, this thread first let me know that my M61LL could take 2 Eneloop AAs. Very excited. Anyways, was watching the most recent episode tonight and saw a flashlight that she had in the car when it flipped. Here is the pic. Anyone know what it is? Looks a bit different when she uses it to stab him in the face. No crenelated bezel at least.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



Tommygun45 said:


> After 2 years of reading this site, this thread first let me know that my M61LL could take 2 Eneloop AAs. Very excited. Anyways, was watching the most recent episode tonight and saw a flashlight that she had in the car when it flipped. Here is the pic. Anyone know what it is? Looks a bit different when she uses it to stab him in the face. No crenelated bezel at least.


LOL, sorry to break it to you, that isn't a flashlight, that is a column mounted automatic transmission gearshift lever from the Ford Taurus Lori wrecked. She broke it off and stabbed the walker in its eye with it.

Edit: I went back and watched the scene again in slow motion, and it looks like it is probably the wiper/turn signal stalk, also mounted on the steering column.


----------



## reppans (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

^^ I thought she pulled a screwdriver off the floor. Pretty unrealistic to waste a good flashlight on a Zombie, esp. in the PAW. :laughing:


----------



## Tommygun45 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Thanks God. I thought it was an awful use. The cut scene was clearly light in hand-stabbing zombie in the face. It certainly didn't look like a flashlight insertion however. Good. Ford Taurus drive shaft. Accepted.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Another Quark would give you a chance to build a working light if both failed.

The Zebralight SC80 weighs over 1/3 more than an H51 but it will take AA and CR123, more impressive than that though is that the light has a working voltage range of .7-4.2v AND all of the working parts of the light are in the removable head.

I haven't found any other lights that are made to work at such a wide Low working range, many Frankenstein possibilities with a threaded adapter or even something of lower quality cobbled together, (a carved wooden plug with a hole drilled in the middle, a slot in the side and an old lamp cord for instance) -it is Zombie Apocalypse after all. 
Once cabled for power you could mount it to a hardhat, a bicycle, a pig spear, whatever and feed it any 2 alkalines/Nmh or single Lithiums... 

Add one of cottonpicker's lithium minichargers and you could wander through town looking for abandoned laptops in coffee shops and offices, crack them open for the 18650s and charge them with solar... If the powerfilm won't give enough voltage to charge Li-on you could crack open the case and add a little boost converter like the 3 gram LVBoost.
-that capability would probably add another 15 grams or so, between the booster and the charger. ;-)


----------



## gpturner (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Great Thread! My sugestion os a good head lamp to keep both hands free one for your machette and the other to lock the door


----------



## T45 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

What I learned from this thread: the Quark AA XM-L version does not the have the much maligned "pre-flash" on moon light mode, A Malkoff M61LL will run on 2 AA, eneloops to be exact, for more than 10 hours, incendiary shotgun shells are now available, if not on sale, and that someone, somewhere has a red and blue pump shotgun, and finally, maybe I should start watching this "Walking Dead" show everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



reppans said:


> (I know ThruNite comes somewhat close, but not really any count.)



Interesting comment. What do you base your comment on? As one who has owned more lights than I care to remember  (including McGizmos, Mac's, Milky mods, Spies, Oveready, Surefire, Malkoff, Quark, Zebralight, Olight, Jetbeam, Sunwayman, on and on.... you get the picture), I don't agree with the comment about ThruNite. True, they are not 'high end' lights, but they have clearly listened to the requests of many CPF members and have produced some really useful, low priced lights. I've had a Ti Firefly on my keychain now for quite a while - same battery - it always works. I just recently received a T10, and I'm amazed at the initial quality for the price. Time will tell whether it will hold up, but the other nice thing is the price. At these prices, most owners can afford redundancy.

Perhaps you could try a Ti Firefly? It is AAA, not AA, but at only ~$16, it's not a huge investment, and it uses the second most common battery. Only 2 modes, but I find that the .09 lumen firefly mode and ~60 (I measure ~45 lumen in my sphere) it does a very nice job. I believe that there have been multiple tests and even a torture test, and they seem to come out fine. If you change your perception of the quality, you might invest ~$30 in the AA T10.

*When I started this thread, it was about your "Zombie lights and why you chose them." Small, cheap AA or AAA powered lights, IMHO, should be a part of anyone's prep and redundancy is a good thing. I chose the ThruNites because they produce useful levels of light on common batteries, and are available at agreeable prices. I bought multiples because if (Heaven forbid) something bad ever does happen, I can share with friends and neighbors - heck, maybe even barter.*

Oh, one other thing. I gave out 16 Ti Fireflies at Christmas to family and friends. Everyone loves them - everyone is using them - and not one has failed.

Just food for thought!  :thumbsup:


----------



## reppans (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

eh4 - I was looking a different light, well, just for a different EDC experience, but your point on another Quark for redundant parts and repair is spot on in the PAW. I'm personally not one to modify stuff, except for the lego-ability of 4Sevens stuff. No interest in going to another battery format as one of the most important uses of my flashlight, is the ability to cannibalize it's battery if I need it to charge my cellphone, for example.

gpturner - I'm a former headlamp guy (half dozen Petzls & Black Diamonds) - IMHO, they're all garbage compared these modern multi-mode LED lights - bulky, inefficient, fragile, and really annoying UIs. The ZL H series is considered a headlamp (I consider it a flashlight with a headband) but it really is the best of both worlds, without any significant disadvantages.  As a camper, I strongly agree with the hands-free thing and I've come up a bunch of ways to hand-free my Quark, including really useful lantern modes, using just a business card and piece of string, both of which I EDC anyways. So both the Quark and ZL get equal use for hands-free camping. Happy do discuss the hands-free ideas if anyone's interested.

run4jc - I hear you on ThruNite's value, however, I'm not a very price sensitive shopper when it comes to lights. Here's what I mean that it doesn't quite meet any of my important criteria. 

- I do like that ThruNite has the firefly, but am a little put off that it's about half the lumens AND half the runtime of the 4Sevens/ZL (happy to trading lumens FOR runtime though). 
- The mode stepping is kind of sever to me. 95% of my "L/M/H" light usage is probably 0.2/4/19 lumens (50/35/10%, respectively).... I'm a big night vision fan that likes to always use the minimum amount of light to accomplish a given task. Something that ramps closer to 4x between modes (2x perceived) feels better to my eyes... especially in the lower end where your eyes are most sensitive.
- Warranty - in this mid-price range, build quality and reliability are always questionable. 4Sevens has the best warranty, and I understand pretty good CS. That tips me a lot from other lights in this range that might be considered somewhat better.

Having said all that, the Neutron 1A, pretty much the same as the Quark except runtimes and mode spacing, does appeal to me. It might worth trying if it had significantly better build quality than 4Sevens.... do you think it does?


----------



## run4jc (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



reppans said:


> run4jc - I hear you on ThruNite's value, however, I'm not a very price sensitive shopper when it comes to lights. Here's what I mean that it doesn't quite meet any of my important criteria.
> 
> - I do like that ThruNite has the firefly, but am a little put off that it's about half the lumens AND half the runtime of the 4Sevens/ZL (happy to trading lumens FOR runtime though).
> - The mode stepping is kind of sever to me. 95% of my "L/M/H" light usage is probably 0.2/4/19 lumens (50/35/10%, respectively).... I'm a big night vision fan that likes to always use the minimum amount of light to accomplish a given task. Something that ramps closer to 4x between modes (2x perceived) feels better to my eyes... especially in the lower end where your eyes are most sensitive.
> ...



If you look at the price of the lights I buy, clearly I don't shop based on price - as you indicate, it is value. If you are looking at, for instance, the T10, yes, it steps, but it also has memory. I use a 4/7 AA also, it it does NOT have memory and I have to step through the levels (if I understand your concern.) The T10 is about half the size of the 4/7 and, IMHO, has less to 'break' - no clicky, just a twist. As far as being significantly better, I don't really think so - about the same, although I prefer the knurling of the ThruNite.

One thing is for certain - 4/7 customer service is among the best, and that has to be taken into consideration! Right now I happen to be carrying the aforementioned Quark AA (with a 14500) and I do like it, but I don't like having to choose between turbo/strobe or having to step through levels. I prefer the smaller size of the ThruNite T10 and the twist/memory. As for the Ti and how it steps from low to high, that can be a pain, but I have modded one to firefly only (easy) and the other is on my key chain and I typically go straight to high anyway.

Sorry - I'm rambling. Back to the beginning comment - as one who has spent literally tens of thousands of dollars learning my way, I now find such satisfaction in these small, simple AA and AAA lights that are under $50!


----------



## reppans (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



run4jc said:


> ...If you are looking at, for instance, the T10, yes, it steps, but it also has memory. I use a 4/7 AA also, it it does NOT have memory and I have to step through the levels (if I understand your concern.)....



Sorry, I should have said "mode spacing" not "stepping". I meant that going from 0.09 > 9 > 50 (or 100+) was a bit severe since my the Quarks 0.2 > 4 > 20 and ZL's 0.2 > 2 > 7 > 26 feels like really good spacing... for low lumen lover like me. Also, I actually prefer non-memory, since I always like to always use the lowest possible level for a given task - ie, turning off from medium means always having to cycle through high to get back to firefly.

Anyways this is too much of a highjack... appreciate your comments and it the endorsement has moved ThruNite well up the list for my next light... back to Zombie lights .


----------



## scout24 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Back to yout regularly scheduled Zombie Light Thread...  I realized a little while ago that the paklite crossed the 400 hour mark- 404 to be exact. No noticeable change in output! Running since 9 Feb. @ 6pm. I have to agree with the idea of value being where you find it- everyone has different needs and wants in lighting, as with everything else. I find edc value in my Haiku, but am certainly not above other solutions if they fill a need for me. Great times to be a Flashaholic! The T10 is a cool, fairly inexpensive, simple light with a very nice beam, and works for me. Ti Firefly same-same. So many good choices! T10 memory was what sold me, and I'm glad for the purchase. Paklite so far is awesome nightlight room flooder for me, may not work for you and your needs. AA and AAA lights have a definite place, and it's good to see different mfgrs. step up with more choices.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I just recently acquired the same goal zero set-up, and it's the best charger I have found yet. It's reliable, and will charge even under cloudy conditions (although it will take longer). I plan on getting another battery charging pack so I can use one and have the other charging.

Now that I got this, I can add my SF E2L-AA to my definite zombie light list. I have ~20 Duraloops, and a nice stash of new L91's (~20) that are good until 2025. I think I'm truly set now.


----------



## valueknifelover (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



T45 said:


> and finally, maybe I should start watching this "Walking Dead" show everyone keeps talking about.



This is the realization that I have now come to as well. It's time that I give in. :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

My Thrunite Ti just arrived today. Figured for $16, I might as well try one since I liked the basic design; better to make informed suggestions to others than uninformed suggestions, after all. Not a bad little light; I wish the difference between low and high were more significant, but it's not a tragedy that it isn't, I just have to be more careful when turning it on. The fact that it's a progressive-twisty alone is reason to appreciate it; I think any light that can generate >10lm should have multiple modes, unless durability is a paramount concern, and given the choice between progressive-twist vs. multiple-twist UIs, progressive-twist wins every single time.

I don't see it replacing my Muyshondt Aeon as my backup EDC, but I do see it replacing the LD01 that's been sitting in my camping kit. Combined with a tritium fob attached to the keyring hole, it might just be the perfect "crap, it's 3am and I'm lost in the woods" light. In fact, I think I'll go put it there right now.

- - -

Can I get some links to these nifty solar chargers you guys have?


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



tjswarbrick said:


> Except for Eneloops in some EDC's, I only run lithium primaries. My host was for an 18650, and a little oversize at that. My 123's rattled pretty badly. I picked up Eagletac's CR123/18650 adapter magazine, and even THAT was loose. I was hesitant to spring for Oveready's delrin one when "I could do it myself for less."
> I bought a 3/4" delrin rod, and machined it down to size on a makeshift (hand drill) lathe. THEN I tried to drill it out. Needless to say, things didn't go as planned, and my $2 piece of delrin was now a useless, partially molten, pile of plastic.
> Back to the drawing board - at the local big-box store, I found a CR123 was a perfect fit in (5/8 ID I think) PEX tubing. Again the OD was a bit large, but I had already proven myself able to overcome that. Cut to rough, and worked it down. Tested it, and it seemed okay. Removed from fixture, trimmed to required length, and discovered only the ends and part of the length were small enough to go. I tried to whittle it down more, but my fixture wasn't really reusable, and I didn't want to damage what I had worked so hard on. So, I knew what to do. If it doesn't fit, use a bigger hammer...


This isn't quite on-point, but I believe the basic concept still applies:








Next time, do what I do and wrap some clear tape around the loose 2x123-to-18650 adapter until it fits without rattling. :thumbsup:


----------



## brahnyman (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



valueknifelover said:


> This is the realization that I have now come to as well. It's time that I give in. :thumbsup:


 yeah give in cause its totally awesome im about to start reading the comics well graphic novel cause i heard its just as good


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



NeonLights said:


> LOL, sorry to break it to you, that isn't a flashlight, that is a column mounted automatic transmission gearshift lever from the Ford Taurus Lori wrecked. She broke it off and stabbed the walker in its eye with it.
> 
> Edit: I went back and watched the scene again in slow motion, and it looks like it is probably the wiper/turn signal stalk, also mounted on the steering column.





reppans said:


> ^^ I thought she pulled a screwdriver off the floor. Pretty unrealistic to waste a good flashlight on a Zombie, esp. in the PAW. :laughing:



Perhaps this flashlight might do a better job? :naughty:


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

LOL

I've never seen the show....

But I was inspired to post a section from a site that makes and sells incendiary ammunition...apparently, for pistols, rifles and shotguns:

_This ammo is manufactured by Northern Arizona Munitions (N.A.M.), which is a fully licensed and insured ammunition manufacturer. They have been manufacturing incendiary grade ammunition for 22 years. They manufacture the projectiles for this ammo from the ground up using custom made bullet jackets that are thin at the tip and thick at the base, so they will rip open easier upon impact with the target. The manufacturer has a limited amount of bullet jackets to make this ammo. This ammo has a chemical mixture that is very similar to the 50 cal. Raufoss and also has the sea green tip color. It contains Barium, Titanium Sponge, and Zirconium Sponge under the bullet jacket at the tip of the bullet. The Zirconium Sponge and bullet jacket is what separates this ammo from a regular Incendiary round. This ammo is designed to be shot into a hard target that will rip the bullet jacket open to expose the chemical mixture. Metal, concrete, and rocks will rip the jacket open the best to give you the optimum performance of this ammo. This ammo will give you twice the flash bang as regular Incendiary ammo. This ammo will burn at 5000 degrees at point of impact. Use EXTREME CAUTION, this ammo is highly flammable upon impact. This ammo is completely safe to shoot through your weapon._


----------



## jrandom (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

First off, totally new here, so a big Hello 



reppans said:


> Got a chance to take some pix my Zombie lighting kit.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Goal Zero will be the bug-in or extended BOB charger, and will cut charge times in half from the Powerfilm, but is also about 3x the size and weight. The Goal Zero, however, will handle 12V charging and will even charge an iPad (tested).



Second, sorry if this is a silly noob question, since it is my first post I think I am entitled to ask at least one silly question, do you happen to know if that Guide 10 (I am guessing that is a Guide 10 kit by the size) can run a Pile IBC charger? 

Thanks


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> Can I get some links to these nifty solar chargers you guys have?



PM Sent


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

This is a great thread. It finally motivated me to contact Cottonpickers on the marketplace and ask him to build me a foldable solar charger set up. Should be ready in a week or two.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



JohnnyRandom said:


> First off, totally new here, so a big Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off welcome. Second off, I don't own a PILA (fixed that for ya) charger, so I can't say 100% that it will...but, I will say that the Goal 10 is a "dumb charger"...everything is hard-wired. It will give whatever juice it can to whatever is drawing from it. The kit comes with an auto adapter, so if your PILA charger has one, I don't see an issue. I use it to charge my 6V Surefire B65 batteries, so, in the the end, it depends on the devie, and not the solar panel. The Nomad-7, the panel that comes with the kit, is 7-Watts (yeah, the panels are UBER efficient), so you can power anything with a low draw. People said they were able to charge their IPads (albeit slowly) with it. Hope this helps, and again, welcome!

Now, to keep this thread on topic, you have to post at least one of your ZPAW Lights...


----------



## reppans (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



JohnnyRandom said:


> First off, totally new here, so a big Hello
> 
> Second, sorry if this is a silly noob question, since it is my first post I think I am entitled to ask at least one silly question, do you happen to know if that Guide 10 (I am guessing that is a Guide 10 kit by the size) can run a Pile IBC charger?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome...:wave:

Looks to me like your charger needs 6V, 2-3A. The Nomad7/Guide10 kit can't supply that (although there are larger kits), both outputs (Nomad7 solar and Guide10 battery) are around 1 amp output max .... more HERE

Also a charger like that really needs a battery buffer (which is what the Guide 10 pack is). You need constant flow of energy or a passing cloud will cause the charger to shutdown and reboot.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

For sheer durability sake I'm coming to the conclusion that Powerfilm has got it down in the thin film department with their waterproof rollable units. They've got a video showing a rollable hooked up to a multi-meter, measure volts and amperage, then shoot 6-7 rounds through it at about 15 yards and then hooked back up to the multimeter.
You can see the damage, looked like about 8-9 cells were compromised. The voltage was almost unchanged, slight loss of amperage.
They did mention that shooting holes in the unit would compromise it's waterproofness and might allow moisture to seep into the laminations. I'd think that you could use some good quality UV resistant flexible sealant to seal the holes though.

For the longest life and efficiency it still looks like high quality mono-crystalline silicon is best as long as you can keep from breaking them or shooting holes in them. 
I'd carry a smaller mono-crystalline panel for Mad Max world or a bigger, lighter, flexible panel for through hiking and beach bumming.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

The flexible ones will still wear out. Everything that bends will break eventually. In a "Mad Max world", your best bet would be to have lots of rechargeable batteries, charge them only when it's safe to bust out your equipment, and use candles when you don't NEED electric lighting.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I was holding out for 20 days on the paklite for an update, but here we are at 19... 456 hours, and ever so slightly starting to dim. You would never notice unless there was a control light for comparison, which I have. Still chugging along at a couple of lumens, 57 eight hour nights worth of illumination on the included Duracell 9v.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

the Pak-lite rocks. 
I love how there isn't anything to it, no body hardly, without it's host battery.
I'm definitely getting a couple of those and putting one in my kit without a battery and one for home with both of the batteries.

fyrstormer, I don't want to say too much before I've got something that works but I'm working on a project that will turn the whole light weight, durable, sustainable charging problem on it's head -at least for me. I'd of course love to turn it into a viable product but I'm not sure that it will be practical to produce for a fair price, either way I'll most likely test the waters with you fine people if it works out well for my own use, total Mad Max minus all the pig $#!+ and methane. Then will come the LiFePO4 compatible version...

And on a related note, I wanna make or see a LiFePO4 powered light where the battery and the led are basically matched together for lifespan, along with lifespan matched, reliable charger, matched switches, and if there were any question of it's lasting 50,000 hours then possibly a backup driver installed on board... 
Instead of carrying multiple batteries for one light you'd carry a spare identical light, and each would be balanced to run for about 50,000 hours before appreciable efficiency loss.
With a 36Wh battery the light would weigh a bit over a pound with most of the weight being the battery, would contain about as much energy as carrying 1.25 lbs of Eneloops.
(actually it would weigh a bit more on top of that, because it would be a shame to make the battery tube of such a light out of a metal like aluminum that won't spring back after impact, spring tempered steel for the battery tube is a no brainer, 'cause it's almost bound to do some repetitive whacking over the years.)


----------



## jrandom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Many thanks all for the welcome and the great info! Will dig into it.

LOL, I certainly fat-fingered that one; "Pile" instead of "Pila" 

Sorry for the detour.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



eh4 said:


> fyrstormer, I don't want to say too much before I've got something that works but I'm working on a project that will turn the whole light weight, durable, sustainable charging problem on it's head -at least for me. I'd of course love to turn it into a viable product but I'm not sure that it will be practical to produce for a fair price, either way I'll most likely test the waters with you fine people if it works out well for my own use, total Mad Max minus all the pig $#!+ and methane. Then will come the LiFePO4 compatible version...


You'll still have to feed the squirrels though. People will get suspicious when they see you collecting acorns ten hours a day.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



JohnnyRandom said:


> Many thanks all for the welcome and the great info! Will dig into it.
> 
> LOL, I certainly fat-fingered that one; "Pile" instead of "Pila"
> 
> Sorry for the detour.


You _were_ technically correct, just not in English. "Pile" is the French word for "battery".


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> I was holding out for 20 days on the paklite for an update, but here we are at 19... 456 hours, and ever so slightly starting to dim. You would never notice unless there was a control light for comparison, which I have. Still chugging along at a couple of lumens, 57 eight hour nights worth of illumination on the included Duracell 9v.


Now do it with an Ultralast lithium 9V. :devil:


----------



## scout24 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I've got another 133 hours (as of right now) until spec runtime is met... We'll see about the Ultralast. I'm thinking if the good folks at pak-lite were on the money about alkaline runtime, I may just take their word about the Lithiums.


----------



## scrumpy (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Zebralight SC80 - cr123, AA, small, reliable and can switch on in low. Good run times, easily available cells, rechargables can be topped up by car charger or solar charger.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Whats needed for "walking dead" is a stronger female lead. How 'bout Ellen Ripley from the "Alien" movies. In fact, add the aliens too. Then let the zombies and the aliens duke it out, now that would be worth watching!


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

BTW - Is there a way to cast a light upon the problem that if zombies eat the brains of their victims, the victims would not become zombies...and the only source of new zombies would be the people who got away wounded?

And if they are rotting anyway, does eating help them at all?

Do they just continue to rot over time, slowly decomposing until they are just skeletons? Once they are devoid of muscle tissue, do they still move?


----------



## eh4 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> You'll still have to feed the squirrels though. People will get suspicious when they see you collecting acorns ten hours a day.



Yeah, you got me.
Plenty of squirrels around here, just got to coax them into the cage and explain the charging curve to them.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



^Gurthang said:


> Whats needed for "walking dead" is a stronger female lead. How 'bout Ellen Ripley from the "Alien" movies. In fact, add the aliens too. Then let the zombies and the aliens duke it out, now that would be worth watching!



Agreed! Warrant Officer Ripley is an all around bad-*** woman, and an Apocalyptic cockroach like the Alien is a terrifying foe, especially if it ever made it planetside. 
I grew up with Alien and Aliens, the Walking Dead barely elicit any increased pulse rate, I could nap through it mostly aside from the gross out factor. 
28 Days Later, now that's a pretty damn good zombie movie, Shaun Of The Dead I enjoyed as well. 
Now as for 28 Weeks Later... meh, they should have left it alone, same with Aliens 3 and 4... meh and meh again.
Just my opinion.

As for Zombie Apocalypse lights, I still want a wind up spring fed ribbon of magnesium light... that would be bright, especially with a nice hard chromed reflector. Plus you can light your Molatovs with it.


----------



## jh333233 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



eh4 said:


> Agreed! Warrant Officer Ripley is an all around bad-*** woman, and an Apocalyptic cockroach like the Alien is a terrifying foe, especially if it ever made it planetside.
> I grew up with Alien and Aliens, the Walking Dead barely elicit any increased pulse rate, I could nap through it mostly aside from the gross out factor.
> 28 Days Later, now that's a pretty damn good zombie movie, Shaun Of The Dead I enjoyed as well.
> Now as for 28 Weeks Later... meh, they should have left it alone, same with Aliens 3 and 4... meh and meh again.
> ...



Zombie movies arent shocking anymore, no more adreline rise, but i still enjoy it
They blow.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

It looks all Franken-light now because it is (prototype) But I built me a self contained solar powered Joule Thief Zombie Light...







I'm going to detail the build over in my JT thread, but it's self contained and the solar panel both charges the light and acts as a photo resistor (light goes on at dark). I plan on making the final charging connection into the light a USB port so I can easily deploy the solar panel where I need to.

It's basically a garden light circuit with a traditional JT powering the LED.. and if you Google "evil mad scientist solar" you'll see where I got the circuit and parts list from.. This circuit is cool because there's even a 1N914 diode that prevent bleed back to the solar panel!! That means it's super easy to take a part of this circuit and build a AA trickle charger, total cost way less than 10 bucks for everything!!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

 :bow:


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Thanks guys, it was super easy to build and I'm definitely going to show how I did it in the homemade section.

Run4jc- I know you're tinkering with building JTs yourself, this charging part is literally just an add on circuit to the JT- it's four more parts: The solar panel, the 914 diode, another transistor (a 3906) and resistor (EMS calls for a 5k, but used a 1K) The four parts cost less than 3 bucks!!!

Wait until you see my circuit board, it's a hack!! I'm almost embarrassed to show it it's so poorly done... just a by-product of being a rote amateur solder dude; but goes to show that free lumens and long running zombie lights can be easily attained.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Cool. I've had busy times and haven't built anything yet, but hopefully this weekend! Always need more jt zombie lights!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockingthe2 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Darvis said:


> It looks all Franken-light now because it is (prototype) But I built me a self contained solar powered Joule Thief Zombie Light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Saved to the future project folder!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Paklite 552 hours and chugging happily along  No drop in output since the little blip previously mentioned. 600 in our sights!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

O.K....time for some real Zombie Light (and other stuff :devil pics...

1) Surefire Scout Light mounted on a Double Star AR. = See #4
2) SF618FA Mounted on a Remington 870 Marine Magnum = See #4
3) Insight Tech M4 mounted on a S&W .40 SGVE = See #4
4) M3LT-S = Combat Light for when things heat-up
5) M6 w/ Nail Bender Tower = Rescue/Search Light
6) Kroma Milspec = Covert Ops (Supply Runs, etc.)
7) E2L-AA = GP Light
8) 5th gen L1-Rd = Covert ops light Back-up
9) 5th gen L1-Wh = GP Light Back-up
10) AZ2 = Combat Light back-up











Here's the Insight M4 "action Pic":






Here's my solar set-up that will power my E2L-AA and other ZPAW electronics:

Shown here powering my 2-Ways and the battery pack (at the same time...awesome!)







And shown here powering my scanner (which operates on AA's)...I know...it says NASCAR...it can pick up everything else as well (police/aviation/fire, etc.)






I have a decent stash of 24 AA Duraloops, 24 AAA's Duraloops, and about 80 new SF CR123's (and about 100 3/4 powered cells) for when my solar light options go south/aren't working.



















Jump Start 18aH Charger charging my B65 for my RC SF's...






Got my Zombie Lighting needs taken care of...but, if this does it's job, most of the others won't get used...LOL!






Enjoy!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

:rock::bow:


----------



## eh4 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Nice A.O.W., I'm coming to your house! (old joke, lol)

Simultaneous charging Is very cool.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Very cool collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snacks (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



Zeruel said:


> Perhaps this flashlight might do a better job? :naughty:





WOW!

I was going to say my m3, m4 and 9p led but after seeing this I want one or even two so I can dual wield


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

My Kroma Mil-Spec, seen here (Red light con) along with my Zombie Dispatching tools:






Why? It's bright enough for tactical use when needed, the YG/RED will come in handy for stealth, the blue will come in handy for finding zombie goo, indicating the presence there-of. Of course I would have more than one light, but if I could ONLY have one, it would be the Mil-Spec.

Next to last episode tonight!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



Zeruel said:


> Perhaps this flashlight might do a better job? :naughty:



LOL! Now where's that link to the Paul Kim sword-light???


----------



## jorn (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

"Hornady zombie max" must be the bullet of choise, hehe. Dunno if i can link to a actionpacked commersial with lots of zombies, but you can find it on youtube 
I wonder if they freeze solid at winter? Might be safe up here for half a year at the time:devil:


----------



## EZO (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



scottyhazzard said:


> Ok, where do we get those shells?


 There are some rather astonishing exotic shotgun loads available if you know where to look and you live in a place where they are legal. Some examples are "Flamer Thrower, (aka Dragon's Breath)", "Armour Piercing"," Flechette" and "Rhodesian Jungle Rounds". Paste this link into your browser to see a full selection of what I'm referring to: firequest.com/exotic-shotgun-ammo.html (they sell flashlights too!)

For the purposes proposed in this thread, however, they offer:










or the rounds featured in StarHalo's post:


----------



## jrandom (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



EZO said:


> Paste this link into your browser to see a full selection of what I'm referring to: firequest.com/exotic-shotgun-ammo.html (they sell flashlights too!)



gees those incendiary rounds are steep $6.50 bucks a piece


----------



## jorn (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



JohnnyRandom said:


> gees those incendiary rounds are steep $6.50 bucks a piece


+ they make stuff even worse. A burning, angry mob of zombies is coming into the flammable livingroom, and youre using time on loading real bullets into the shotgun You cant barricade, it's like the old western, you are always gonna be smoked out by burning zombies standing at your doorstep hehe.


----------



## EZO (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



JohnnyRandom said:


> gees those incendiary rounds are steep $6.50 bucks a piece



Yeah, I know! I was thinking that when I watched the animated .gif that StarHalo posted with the guy blasting a target with a 5 round volley. I guess it made for a cool video but if it were me I think I woulda' done it at night. :devil:

Of course, if the Zombies were in my front yard I probably wouldn't worry about the cost of the rounds.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Fireworks are expensive too..

The incendiary shotgun round vs. zombies idea comes from the video game Saints Row The Third; not to give the plot away, but during a particular part of the game, one area of the city experiences a severe zombie problem, which you're left to deal with. The game offers several dozen creative firearms, from submachine guns, rifles, explosives, etc, and trial-and-error led me to the incendiary shotgun. Aside from being able to lay down a broad area of targets like a shotgun, once you add in the incendiary element, even marginally winging a target causes it to burst into flames - this means you can fire blindly down an infested street with each round taking out every zombie it clips, and the burning bodies begin to pile very quickly.

And if you happen to have a helicopter handy, with some flying skills there are no weapons required:


----------



## esrevenge (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



fonaryk said:


> what in the world is an incendiary shotgun!?!?!? I assume it's just the shells and where can I get them? Very cool for zombie control.



Incen or anything with fire is the worst for Zombies...light one on fire and its like a walking torch, it can burn your house down, or light other zombies and just makes it worse with flaming zombies walking around...


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



esrevenge said:


> Incen or anything with fire is the worst for Zombies...



Going by canonical evidence, fire death of zombies is a gray area; in the 1968's _Night of the Living Dead_, fire was only demonstrated as something zombies were afraid of, and not covered as a method of killing them, while in novelist Terry Pratchett's monster-filled world, zombies are absolutely flammable and quite vulnerable to fire. I have only my own experience in Saints Row's Steelport to go by..


----------



## djdavis75 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I love my Olight M20SX. I bought it and the SR90 at the same time. The SR90 is impressive, but my M20SX is so portable, bright, and just an awesome little light.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Okay, folks. The long-awaited 600 hour pak-lite update is here. STILL GOING... gotta love truth in advertising. To re-hash, I bought two, picked one and turned it on at 6pm Feb. 9th. Out of the box Duracell 9v, complete with a snazzy sticker showing it is a pak lite. This is not a moon-mode low, I've got a pic or two taken a few minutes ago for comparison that I'll post when I'm at a real computer... I'll let this puppy run till it drops. No swelling of the battery or anything else going on yet...


----------



## scout24 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Left to right: Control Paklite, 600hr paklite, Ti Titan, (Yes, it's on...) Thrunite T10 on low, Thrunite Ti firefly on low, Zebralight SC80 on low, all for comparison.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> Left to right: Control Paklite, 600hr paklite, Ti Titan, (Yes, it's on...) Thrunite T10 on low, Thrunite Ti firefly on low, Zebralight SC80 on low, all for comparison.



Nice lights scout! I want a pak-lite just for the utility of it. Maybe I've been a flashaholic too long, but the only low out of these that I'd be content with in a scenario requiring stealth, would be the Titan...LOL!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

AOW- That Titan, and it's twin, are my get-ready-for-work-without-waking-my-wife light, and midnight kitchen recon light... The others are way too bright for those missions, I agree. Good ceiling bouncer night lights, and bright enough for walking in the dark outside with a bit of stealth. I'd imagine one could feed a pak-lite for quite a while on scroungd smoke detector batteries.


----------



## rockingthe2 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

That Titan is nice!


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

If you need a low that low, buy a tritium sphere and glue it inside a reflector. It'll run for 20 years at that brightness.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I tried two different Luce de Notte's. (Sp?) From Photonfanatic on the BST, and while they worked great as locators or markers, they were far dimmer and more of a glow than a traditional "beam"... And the Titan/ T1A will give you 70ish lumens on demand.  Runtime on the Titans is well short of 20 years, but the low end and the variable output is a worthy tradeoff for me. Maybe the larger map readers over in the Marketplace?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> Left to right: Control Paklite, 600hr paklite, Ti Titan, (Yes, it's on...) Thrunite T10 on low, Thrunite Ti firefly on low, Zebralight SC80 on low, all for comparison.



So how long now? That Paklite is going to run forever, it seems! Scout24's run time test pushed me over the edge and a couple of those Paklites will be arriving at my home this week. And that Titan low....still the one, it seems. Has anyone ever done a run time test on a Titan on low?

Awesome - :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I did a runtime test on the L1-Red...got nearly 3000 hours out of it. I just got a 5th gen L1 white, and plan on testing that as well, to see how it compares...that is why those two were in my ZPAW light selection


----------



## reppans (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



run4jc said:


> So how long now? That Paklite is going to run forever, it seems! Scout24's run time test pushed me over the edge and a couple of those Paklites will be arriving at my home this week. And that Titan low....still the one, it seems. Has anyone ever done a run time test on a Titan on low?
> 
> Awesome - :thumbsup:



+1... thanks Scout24

And especially for including the side-by-side photo - I really didn't think it could be so bright with those runtimes. BTW, the ThruNites and ZL are all 0.1 lumen "firefly" modes as opposed to 0.2 lumen "moonlights" of the Quarks and ZL 51s, right? Do you think the Paklites are brighter than a 0.2 moonlight?

Also anyone know the difference between the Pak-lite "Super" and "Ultra" models? Is it just the lithium battery? (+$10 for a lithium battery?)


----------



## eh4 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I've wondered that same thing, based on the cost and the fact that you can select for them both to cost the same amount by selecting lithium battery for both, I'm pretty sure one is white and the other has orange pigment added to the body.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> I did a runtime test on the L1-Red...got nearly 3000 hours out of it. I just got a 5th gen L1 white, and plan on testing that as well, to see how it compares...that is why those two were in my ZPAW light selection



Holy crap... what was the output at hour 2900? Once you complete your test on the white L1 please link us, if you start a new thread.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



cland72 said:


> Holy crap... what was the output at hour 2900? Once you complete your test on the white L1 please link us, if you start a new thread.



.5 lumens, maybe...it was still bright enough to look at for close range signalling purposes, and could barely be used for close up reading...but, it was producing light


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> I tried two different Luce de Notte's. (Sp?) From Photonfanatic on the BST, and while they worked great as locators or markers, they were far dimmer and more of a glow than a traditional "beam"... And the Titan/ T1A will give you 70ish lumens on demand.  Runtime on the Titans is well short of 20 years, but the low end and the variable output is a worthy tradeoff for me. Maybe the larger map readers over in the Marketplace?


Maybe, and you also won't feel bad if you lose one of those. In any event, I was mostly being facetious; my TC-R2 dims low enough that I can point the beam directly in my eye without losing my night vision, to say nothing of experiencing any pain, and it's so dim I've never found a use for it except to admire the emitter.


----------



## jrandom (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> O.K....time for some real Zombie Light (and other stuff :devil pics...
> 
> 1) Surefire Scout Light mounted on a Double Star AR. = See #4
> 2) SF618FA Mounted on a Remington 870 Marine Magnum = See #4
> ...



Sweeet Solar goodness :thumbsup:


----------



## Darvis (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

So, speaking of solar goodness... I've been on the quest for a cheap, solar, DIY zombie light...

I don't know why, of late, I've been enamored with food storage containers, but I always thought they would make a cool platform for a Zombie style light:







Now I realize this borders on belonging in the homemade/modified lights section, but it is a complete light and this is not a "how I built it post." this is an actual working zombie light.

Bordering on over the top, the container houses a rechargeable AA battery that gets a constant trickle charge from the 4v (90mah) solar panel on top. There is a master on off switch on the left that enables one to power the joule thief circuit.






The switch on the right (A/B with center off) controls the feed to either the built in LED lamp on the top of the box, or a remote port on the side that can power another LED light or even charge something else. I used a standard 1/8 stereo jack for this purpose.






There was an interesting (and unintentional) side effect to using the clear container for the build, it turned the little JT light into not only a great ceiling bounce light, but just a great little camping lamp since the whole container glows and puts out some really usable light...






This can't compete with pak light runtimes by a long shot, but it will run as long as any other JT out there, and with the solar trickle charger built in (solar panel is glued on with silicone, BTW) will recharge in sunlight.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Darvis- super cool! I love the self-contained rechargable idea... Given some time each day in the sun, I'll bet it would run nights until the cell wore out.  Paklite at 672+hrs. and still going strong, no change in brightness. Tomorrow at 10pm EST will cross the 700 hour threshold.


----------



## jrandom (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Darvis said:


> So, speaking of solar goodness... I've been on the quest for a cheap, solar, DIY zombie light...
> 
> I don't know why, of late, I've been enamored with food storage containers, but I always thought they would make a cool platform for a Zombie style light:



Haha, way cool, charge-by-day-light-by-night


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



JohnnyRandom said:


> Sweeet Solar goodness :thumbsup:



Thanks!

Awesome set-up Darvis...every time I see stuff like that, I get in my tinkering mood...which could be bad...


----------



## Darvis (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Awesome set-up Darvis...every time I see stuff like that, I get in my tinkering mood...which could be bad...



I think we could mount it on an AR, but I'm not sure it's recoil ready..


----------



## run4jc (Mar 9, 2012)

That is so cool, Darvis! Your creativity coupled with your technical knowledge produces the coolest stuff. 137 posts and counting - come on folks, keep 'em coming. Scout's Pak Lite test encouraged me to pick up a couple of those, then I gave them away to family members who live in the tornado prone areas...gotta order 2 or 3 more of those little gems, too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Almost 700 hrs on the paklite low mode runtime test, and in case anyone thinks it's down to moonlight mode or something, here's a pic from 10 feet away down my hallway, looking at a stack of my wife's paperbacks...  Sorry about the fuzziness, camera was 8 seconds exposure, leaning up against the wall for support. Inage is fairly accurate to what the eye sees, brightness wise.


----------



## Lit Up (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

A few single-cell lights I've yet to acquire, but I would use a thrower and the best I have currently is a TK50. It would help me get to my destination which certainly wouldn't be tromping in the woods. Best scenario would be get a group together and go fortify one of those docked navy ships. Plenty of room, supply space, sick bay, kitchen. Let the zombies try to scale a ship's hull. keep a small speedboat handy to make land on another area where they aren't congregated to scrounge for supplies. Put your solar chargers on the deck.


----------



## rockingthe2 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Lit Up said:


> A few single-cell lights I've yet to acquire, but I would use a thrower and the best I have currently is a TK50. It would help me get to my destination which certainly wouldn't be tromping in the woods. Best scenario would be get a group together and go fortify one of those docked navy ships. Plenty of room, supply space, sick bay, kitchen. Let the zombies try to scale a ship's hull. keep a small speedboat handy to make land on another area where they aren't congregated to scrounge for supplies. Put your solar chargers on the deck.



Get a Carrier, Power for a little longer than most and the flight deck makes for a great farm.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

816 hours straight on the out-of-the-box Duracell 9v for the paklite... Still chugging along.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I repeat myself I know, but how cool would it be to have one or two of those Pak-Lites stashed away without a battery. Weighing nearly nothing, taking up almost no space. With 800+ hours out of a fresh Duracell 9v I'm pretty confident that it could run on a cheap and nearly used up 9v with plenty of run time in which to find a new battery, worst typical scenario. 

Pak-lite would make a good pairing with a Photon Freedom for an ultralight budget backup.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Well, thanks to you people, now I own a glow-in-the-dark Pak-Lite. :devil: Nice little thing; it's about as bright as a Photon 2, but connected to a MUCH larger battery. Kinda wish I could swap some better LEDs than the Nichia GS' in it currently, but it's a post-apocalypse light anyway, and I should worry about more important things.


----------



## reppans (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

How many lumens would you estimate the Pak-Lite puts out on low and high?


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Maybe 20 lumens on high, mostly focused in two spots in front of the light. Low is probably half to a third as much.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

903 hours on low for the pak-lite as of 9am EST this morning...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



fyrstormer said:


> Maybe 20 lumens on high, mostly focused in two spots in front of the light. Low is probably half to a third as much.



Good estimate. fyrstormer. "Light Meter Eyes"... I don't know how accurate my sphere is with this type configuration, but I measure less than 1 lumen on low, and 14.7 lumen on high.



scout24 said:


> 903 hours on low for the pak-lite as of 9am EST this morning...



Incredible. :thumbsup:


----------



## somnambulated (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



^Gurthang said:


> Whats needed for "walking dead" is a stronger female lead. How 'bout Ellen Ripley from the "Alien" movies. In fact, add the aliens too. Then let the zombies and the aliens duke it out, now that would be worth watching!



Did you see the last episode? 
http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=37654


----------



## scout24 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Well, the 1000 hour mark came and went with little fanfare today at 1pm est, now at 1004 hours for the pak-lite on low. Running continuously since Feb. 9th... Right even with my Thrunite T10 on it's lowest setting. MORE than I like for midnight recon, I can still see clearly 20ft+ in the dark with it. I'll run it until it's done, and no way will I test a lithium 9v. Alkaline Duracell has impressed me enough, thank you.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Thanks for doing that test scout24! 
I got a pak-lite and a nv green photon freedom (thanks to subumbra's recommendations) ordered now.
Taking the battery off of the pak-lite and stashing it in a jacket pocket with the nv green photon freedom should provide the lightest and most minimal long term lighting solution yet imagined. 
At a very minimum if EDC has been lost or exhausted somehow, the nv green photon supplies light needed to locate a 9v battery. The 9v battery obviously supplies a great deal of utility light run time. Regular EDC light provides every day low light needs without carrying a 9v battery around. Once the need for the pak-lite is apparent and a 9v battery is located, then the nv green Photon and EDC light can be saved for more critical uses. 
Anyhow, only on a flashlight forum... ;-)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

You know it's a real shame that the OP has killed another kitten with this thread....






...but I happen to love zombie threads & don't really care for cats that much.

My zombie lights would be Quark flashlights & Zebralight headlamps. I have a solar charger which will charge my Li-ions and my Eneloops. So, I'd prolly be covered for many years. Plus I have lots of lithium primaries.

My favorites would be my Quark AA, Quark AA2, Quark 123, Quark 123x2 Turbo X & Quark 18650 body.....all are interchangeable with each other making this a great system with plenty of spare parts to go around. But, more importantly all have a moonlight mode which will not attract the zombies....yes I'm a Walking Dead fan now even though I was never much of a zombie fan.

My headlamps would be my Zebralight H501w, H51, and H600. Again all have moonlight mode. 

If possible I'd like to throw in my Olight M21X for a good mid-range thrower & weapon light and my EagleTac M3C4 XML for a long-range search light.

If I could only have two lights then I'd go with the Quark AA and the Zebralight H501w. Both of these are on the Top 10 "Flashaholics Must-Have" list for some pretty good reasons.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> You know it's a real shame that the OP has killed another kitten with this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't even make it to the lights with-out busting out laughing...good stuff outdoorsman!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> You know it's a real shame that the OP has killed another kitten with this thread....



Oh man - I didn't know that when I started the thread!! 

Please don't tell Sassy...





Or Tigger...





Or my daughter...they'd never forgive me!

:naughty:


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



angelofwar said:


> Didn't even make it to the lights with-out busting out laughing...good stuff outdoorsman!


I swiped that picture off of a gun forum that I'm a member of.....freakin hilarious.


run4jc said:


> Oh man - I didn't know that when I started the thread!! .......they'd never forgive me!:naughty:


My wife & kids wouldn't forgive me either since we have two. I'm tryin to train my dog to eat them, but she'd rather just chew on em.....shoulda got a pit bull.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> My wife & kids wouldn't forgive me either since we have two. I'm tryin to train my dog to eat them, but she'd rather just chew on em.....shoulda got a pit bull.



Ah - the pups....

There's Heidi...





Then Penny...





They are totally confused - they aren't sure whether they are pups or cats...that'll work when the zombies come as I have more stock of dog food than cat food! And although I don't own this light any more, here's Tigger's idea of a zombie light..




He has expensive tastes!!


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

He might have expensive tastes but they are quality tastes! Thanks for posting the pictures of your pets. They are beautiful.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

I will use my mag mod with 4 xm-l perfect for blind them and hit it in the head...


SFMI4UT


----------



## run4jc (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> Well, the 1000 hour mark came and went with little fanfare today at 1pm est, now at 1004 hours for the pak-lite on low. Running continuously since Feb. 9th... Right even with my Thrunite T10 on it's lowest setting. MORE than I like for midnight recon, I can still see clearly 20ft+ in the dark with it. I'll run it until it's done, and no way will I test a lithium 9v. Alkaline Duracell has impressed me enough, thank you.



Well, these tests finally got the best of me. Another 2 Pak Lite Super Glow White LEDs on the way, and a new (for me) discovery, the Pak Lite Super with Green LEDs! Gotta keep those zombies with night vision from being able to see me!

:nana:


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I would say low light seems to be key for the majority of the time, with some situations calling for much more light and one also needs to make sure batteries are available... I would say a Sunwayman V10R with AA extender so you can run it on readily available AA batteries. A good solar panel + charger + NIMH batteries would also help with keeping batteries available. I would also still have a SF C2 with XM-L dropin just in case...



T45 said:


> What I learned from this thread: the Quark AA XM-L version does not the have the much maligned "pre-flash" on moon light mode, A Malkoff M61LL will run on 2 AA, eneloops to be exact, for more than 10 hours, incendiary shotgun shells are now available, if not on sale, and that someone, somewhere has a red and blue pump shotgun, and finally, maybe I should start watching this "Walking Dead" show everyone keeps talking about.


Thanks for the chuckle T45! Off-topic, you definitely have to check out the show... there's definitely elements that make this show interesting and not simply about hunting down "walkers", especially the whole notion of how people react in an apocalyptic world where you are faced with making life-death decisions on survival that strips away your humanity. Season 2 is over and looking forward to season 3.


----------



## FPSRelic (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



^Gurthang said:


> Whats needed for "walking dead" is a stronger female lead. How 'bout Ellen Ripley from the "Alien" movies. In fact, add the aliens too. Then let the zombies and the aliens duke it out, now that would be worth watching!



My first impression was to put 10 bucks on the aliens, but then a question to ask in this situation would be what happens if an alien gets bitten by a zombie? ZOMBIE ALIENS!?!?!?!

On topic, my First Light Tomahawk CV and my Surefire lx2. The Tomahawk I can clip to my belt or my vest using the TRS mounts for hands free operation, and use it with a gun. It also has red and green LED's for low light night vision friendly work. My lx2 has lots of throw even in low mode, and I can fit it in my front jeans pocket. And well, it was my first Surefire, I'm partial to it


----------



## rgoal30 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

The Surefire Scout Light attached to my Colt AR-15 is the obvious choice since I would be EDC'ing the rifle. I already EDC an LX2 so I could def see clipping that to my person somewhere.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



^Gurthang said:


> Whats needed for "walking dead" is a stronger female lead...










Also, Rick's wife gets on my nerves. First she tells Rick he needs to kill Shane then later she's pissed because Rick killed Shane. Confused.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

1104 paklite hours on low here at 6pm EST, 46 straight days, now somewhere between my Thrunite T10 and my Titan on low. Still brighter than my Thrunite Ti firefly, brighter than I like for midnight runs/getting ready for work. Plenty of usable light, I can see the beam shining the light on my bookshelf from 5 feet away here in daylight. More observations after dark... On, on low, since Feb 9th...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> 1100 paklite hours on low... On, on low since Feb 9th...



  :wow:


----------



## eh4 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

My pak-lite and green photon came in today! I Will Not be reproducing this experiment... But I Will run a test of an expired 9v from a beeping fire alarm.


----------



## 2K5Cesar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

My Fenix E21 because it uses the common AA's


----------



## Chevy-SS (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



scottyhazzard said:


> ........ My reasoning is *its small bright* and if the grid goes down there will be *plenty of AA's* to collect from stores and TV remotes.



THESE are the primary considerations IMHO.

Thus I would choose my *EagleTac P20A2* (uses 2 AA), or my *Quark AA*2 'Tactical'*.

-


----------



## cland72 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



2K5Cesar said:


> My Fenix E21 because it uses the common AA's



Not to hate on the E21, but I had one and it was having intermittent issues where it wouldn't turn on. I would focus on using the crap out of your light as much as you can (if you haven't already) to determine it's reliability.


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



cland72 said:


> Not to hate on the E21, but I had one and it was having intermittent issues where it wouldn't turn on. I would focus on using the crap out of your light as much as you can (if you haven't already) to determine it's reliability.



I agree with this, about using & testing your lights as much as possible. Fortunately, the 2 x E21's that I have work great (especially during the last few power outages I've had, and when I've gone camping). Even the E11's I have also work well, but after using the E21 the E11 is a bit sad to use. I do notice the E11 will get hot over a short period of time, whereas the E21 seems to dissipate heat pretty well. They work well for what I use them for.

However with that said, neither would be used as a weapon-mounted light on my rifle or shotgun if there was a walking dead / zombie apocalypse taking place. I have some better choices for that.


----------



## sloan (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Well this thread has convinced me to get a pak-lite, or 2. They are on sale for 19.99 now on their website. Only the ones with colored caps, not the glow in the dark caps.


----------



## 2K5Cesar (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



cland72 said:


> Not to hate on the E21, but I had one and it was having intermittent issues where it wouldn't turn on. I would focus on using the crap out of your light as much as you can (if you haven't already) to determine it's reliability.



haven't had any problems yet but then I've only had it for about 3 months, still it's brighter and built better than most of my flashlights i have that's why i choose it


----------



## eh4 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Hey sloan, thanks for the tip. 
The cost is a bit steep for such a low powered flashlight, I certainly Had to get one and I'll probably get another due to the Great Value Per Gram but what I'd really like is a serious price break, shipped without batteries, and maybe stamped "not for resale", with their website on the second line... Then I could afford to give one to each of my friends and family. 

Second Fairly Informal Test;

I've started running the pak-lite super on a very depleted 9V, it measured 5.25V directly plugged to the multi meter the battery briefly read .18A . Been running on that battery for about 22 hours now, measured .1mA draw with pak-lite running on low. I am kind of messing with the test though because I can't resist occasionally blipping it onto high to see if it still functions and what sort of high is available.
Best comparison I have available is ZL H51Fc, low and high are corresponding fairly well with L1 and L2 on the Zebralight, but it's a very indirect comparison as the ZL is putting out more floody light and the p-l is throwing a little further.

That's 22 hours on the most junked old Rite Aid 9V that I could find, that's plenty of time for hunting up a decent battery without becoming lunch.

Edit: 48 hours on this dogged out 9V passed uneventfully, Low still throws about as well as Low2 on the ZL H51Fc, while high still throws about as well as Low1 on the ZebraLight.
I'm expecting this 9V to die with a "pop!" sometime soon, it's staying in my watch pocket so I'll know roughly the time of death.
Low is down to .09mA and High is using around 1mA at first and then drops to .8mA after a few seconds.
The "9"V is reading 5.27V (I know, I got 5.25V the other day).


----------



## scout24 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Paklite on low has now officially doubled it's stated runtime on low on an alkaline, 1200hrs as of 6pm here on the east coast. Still bright enough for navigating in the dark, I still have to cover it a bit at 2am, or it'll hurt your night vision. I can still pick out book titles/ read from 4 feet away comfortably. 50 straight days...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I hereby dub the Pak Lite of "worthy of any walking dead flashlight collection!" I mean, good grief...150 8 hour nights. 5 months. And the little buggers are inexpensive...

Glad I have 4! I have one with green LEDs...may have to put it to the same test as Scout has done here!

Thanks for sacrificing an alkaline for us, Scout! So now, any bets on the final run time? I'll start the ball rolling with a prediction that it will finally give up at 1350 hours...


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



scout24 said:


> Paklite on low has now officially doubled it's stated runtime on low on an alkaline, 1200hrs as of 6pm here on the east coast. Still bright enough for navigating in the dark, I still have to cover it a bit at 2am, or it'll hurt your night vision. I can still pick out book titles/ read from 4 feet away comfortably. 50 straight days...



These Paklites may out -due my L1-Red...


----------



## eh4 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I'm tempted to kill my second variant Pak-Lite test with a trashed 9V, which started it's test at 5.25V. It just seems like a half life situation, at one tenth of a mili amp load I'm concerned about how loooong it's going to take to kill this already dead battery... At 72+ hours it's still holding with comparable throw of a ZL H51Fc at L1 and L2 for the Pak-Lite's low and high.

What we have here folks is a genuine Zombie Light. 

You could probably kill the thing with a well centered shot through the circuit board, but short of a 9V battery I imagine you could keep it going for years with a half dozen strips of copper and zinc stuck into succeeding generations of potatoes.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

eh4- Dead Rite-aid with 72hrs so far is flippin' awesome! =)


----------



## cland72 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Whole lotta posting without pictures going on! (Yes yes, I know this is a merged thread)

M60 in 6P body with XM07 tailcap, 9P with M61


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



cland72 said:


> Whole lotta posting without pictures going on! (Yes yes, I know this is a merged thread)
> 
> M60 in 6P body with XM07 tailcap, 9P with M61



Nice cland! K.I.S.S.!


----------



## eh4 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Well it's been 5 & 1/2 days on a trashed Rite Aid 9V that measured 5.25V at the start of the test, and frankly I've screwed up the test, I just discovered that I left the Pak-Lite on High for a half day or so, but it's back on low now and still chugging along like nothing ever happened, still much less total lumens but slightly greater throw than Zebralight H51Fc with Pak-lite low compared to ZL L2 and Pak-Lite high compared to ZL L1. 

Here's the last thing a zombie ever sees, about a week after an otherwise unilluminated individual equipped with machete and featherweight pak-lite found a single, lousy, chirping smoke detector.... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-Pak-Lite on high for dramatic effect. That's a machete blade btw, with an angle grinder modified squared off tip (better balance, easier to hit unwanted plant squarely and miss fence or desirable plant behind weed plant btw). 
Not that it matters as the hypothetical, monologuing, self aware zombie would have only a split second to say "what is that? oh, that's a machete blaaa.... "squerch! blurb, blurp!"


----------



## scout24 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

1320 hours, paklite on low. Still going strong since Feb. 9th. Tomorrow night will be 8 straight weeks.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

hey scout24, what is the voltage on your battery?
Down to 5.14v here. .075 mA low and .5mA high.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

eh4- I haven't unplugged or turned off the light since starting the runtime test. I'm almost afraid to now!


----------



## eh4 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

I'm starting to think that the maker of the light got tired of waiting to see how long it would actually take to run down, and arbitrarily picked a number where the lumens were still within a given spec for a range of more and less efficient leds... 
Rite Aid is getting close to ten days, and I keep forgetting it on high for a half hour or an hour at a time... might just run it on high continuously when it hits ten days to kill it. 
If your voltage is still above 5.25V. you might easily have a week or more to go. :-0

What if you've got 24 mAh left at 5.3V, and 24mAh more at 5.24V, and...? at 1/10 of 1mA draw on low! :-0 :-0 :-0


EDIT: April 6, in an hour it will be 10 days since starting on a 'basically' dead battery. Currently reading at 5.13V, Pak-lite on low draws .075mA, on high it draws .5mA . 
-and I can't take it anymore, in an hour I'm switching it on high and keeping it there until it either dies or until high drops down to around .075mA draw.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

Here in 1/2 hour, my Paklite will be at 1396 hours. Crossing over 1400 overnight. Still more than bright enough to read a book/titles from a few feet away with dark adapted eyes. Would be great for middle of the night backpack searches while camping. Just brighter than my Titan on low, at least in the "hotspot"...  Interestingly, one emitter is just the absolute slightest bit dimmer than the other. First time I've noticed that...


eh4- Go baby go!!! Amazing...


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*



scout24 said:


> Here in 1/2 hour, my Paklite will be at 1396 hours. Crossing over 1400 overnight.



That's very impressive. Is that with a lithium 9V? Or are you just using an alkaline 9V?

I'm wondering if constant turning On & Off would have any affect on the battery life, as opposed to constant On.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead tribute. Which flashlight would you EDC?*

SDM44- Regular Duracell alkaline, all low level, on continuously since Feb.9th @ 6pm my time. If anything, I think cycling on and off gives the battery time to recover if you will, and would actually give more time. I've run lights until they stop, and 10 minutes later, they'll switch back on for a few minutes. You can do this several times in my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd pack as many of my lights as possible keeping in mind the need to carry other necessary items, pride of place would be my multimode P7 Maglite which would also double as an improvised impact weapon...


----------



## bbjones (Apr 9, 2012)

Possibly the tiny monster


----------



## eh4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well 4 more days on high finally killed off the Rite Aid 9V hooked to the Pak-Lite, or maybe it was the other day when I shorted the battery on some steel wool to see if it would still make a fire. ;-) (would not)
I pretty much had a full conversion reaction, from wanting to see how long it would go, to wanting the battery to give up the ghost.
It's still running btw, but the high setting isn't putting out as much light as the low was when I started. I base this on the view of the colors and clearly visible wires when looking directly into the emitter. 
Voltage at time of UnDeath: 4.8V (let's ignore the fact that if it's left off for a while it tends to come back to life...)

Safe to say 2 weeks constant use on low, switching to high for any reason for any reasonable length of time as often as desired, off a cheap depleted battery. 

I feel really good about toughening this light with a little bit of clear epoxy around where the leds meet the body on the outside, and carrying it from now on in a little pocket of essential junk (mini Bic, needle and thread, ball o' wax, etc) as a long term utility light, my nicer EDC would entirely suffice to help me find an old or new 9V. 
I'm going to get a second one with a Lithium battery for the house or for the next time I could conceivably become separated from civilization for months and months, and keep that one with it's lithium of course.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 11, 2012)

cland72 said:


> Whole lotta posting without pictures going on! (Yes yes, I know this is a merged thread)
> 
> M60 in 6P body with XM07 tailcap, 9P with M61



I've rearranged my SHTF/zombie lighting setup. I acquired a Malkoff MD10 this week and so my M961 has become my go to weapon mounted light. I also put my M61LL in my 9P and the M61 found a new home in my 6P. The M60 now rides on my backup carbine in a 6P.

So...

M961 on my rifle w/ MD10
6P on my belt with M61
9P in my pack with M61LL

I'll take a pic and post it tonight.


----------



## ev13wt (Apr 12, 2012)

Light attracts zombies like crazy!!!!!

Don't forget your red lenses!


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 12, 2012)

Alright, an update.

I'd carry my HDS 140n [with XP-E], have my Milky modded E2L/Expurgator [with neutral white XP-E] in my bag, and my new HDS 170n with 2xAA battery compartment as my weaponlight, mounted on my AR. Talk about runtime, lol.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here in 1/2 hour, my Paklite has been running on low for 63 days. 1512 hours. Now perfect for getting ready for work or midnight recon, enough to see just past your feet with dark adjusted eyes. eh4- so, you finally killed your already dead cell?  I'm going to let this one die slowly...


----------



## eh4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah... It had to die. I stabbed it through the skull with some steel wool.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 16, 2012)

Paklite on low now at 67 days. 1608 hours. Seems a bit silly doing 100hr updates at this point. It survived a trip to PF-18 over the weekend and just keeps ticking along. Other than bumping this thread, I'll just do milestone updates if it keeps going. Still bright enough for midnight recon and reading up close, but it is pretty dim at this point.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 16, 2012)

I quit when I could clearly see the colors and wires in the emitter on high. Still plenty good for map and compass, or seeing a hole at my feet in pitch black. Pretty cool light.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 16, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Paklite on low now at 67 days. 1608 hours. Seems a bit silly doing 100hr updates at this point. It survived a trip to PF-18 over the weekend and just keeps ticking along. Other than bumping this thread, I'll just do milestone updates if it keeps going. Still bright enough for midnight recon and reading up close, but it is pretty dim at this point.



When it does finally give out, let us know whether the LED dimmed at all or just cut out completely off.

Then wait maybe 5-10 minutes with the PAK-Lite turned off, and then turn it back on and let us know how long (if it does turn on) the LED's are staying lit for after that.

I'm curious to hear about the performance since I've grown to like using my PAK-Lite for a few things around the house, and I'm looking into getting some more.


----------



## scout24 (May 8, 2012)

2139 hours on low for my Paklite,89 days and three hours. Still just about enough light coming out to ready for work in the morning. I can navigate holding it at arm's length below my waist through my house. Finding things on my dresser in the dark from a foot away is doable. Enough light to read by if the light and book are close, say within a foot of your eyes. A bit dimmer than I like for this use, but usable. I'm retiring it from use, and just letting it run until it stops.  I can't imagine a Lithium primary, this is the Duracell that it came with...


----------



## RI Chevy (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## eh4 (May 9, 2012)

scout24 said:


> 2139 hours on low for my Paklite,89 days and three hours. Still just about enough light coming out to ready for work in the morning. I can navigate holding it at arm's length below my waist through my house. Finding things on my dresser in the dark from a foot away is doable. Enough light to read by if the light and book are close, say within a foot of your eyes. A bit dimmer than I like for this use, but usable. I'm retiring it from use, and just letting it run until it stops.  I can't imagine a Lithium primary, this is the Duracell that it came with...



haha! I knew it. 
after a while it's just too frustrating, the question of "is the runtime enough?" is loooooooooooooooooong ago answered, sooner or later you just want that battery to DIE! 
Great test, thanks for your patience!

if you put a multimeter on the battery and Pak-Lite you'd find a shockingly low mA and voltage.

edit, I reread and understand that you are Not ending the test, just not using it daily anymore, cool. 
-what is the visible difference between high and low at this point?
when I ended my test low and high became more and more similar. I could look into the leds at the high setting and see the two wires plainly, as well as color differences from periphery to center, no discomfort looking into led.


----------



## Kevinkw1 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



eh4 said:


> One thing is for sure you're going to need a high CRI light to tell the living from the dead. ;-)
> They all look dead in cool white or angry blue.



Ohh very true!

Heys you think zombies are affected by strobe? I know they have enhanced smell and exact to sound, but they still could be blinded IMO!


----------



## Cataract (May 9, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



Kevinkw1 said:


> Heys you think zombies are affected by strobe? I know they have enhanced smell and exact to sound, but they still could be blinded IMO!



I'm of the opinion that zombies must see less than we do. They have the same eyes as us, but less blood flow - if any. Therefore, they must be navigating mainly through smell and hearing in the dark, meaning that blinding them might not do much more than slow them down a little bit more. A strobe might distract them, though... until you move or make a sound. It's better to try than stand in the dark while they're getting closer IMO.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

I'd have one backpack dedicated to light's and battery's, the light's would include three different types.

1. a strong high output CR123 light one of the following Eagletac T20C2 MKII, Malkoff MD2, Surefire 6P or Quark Turbo X. I've dragged Quarks around enough to feel like their plenty durable and a programmable light like the Turbo X would be great for choosing the right output and saving batterys.

2. A good 2xAA light like the Quark X 2xAA Tactical, I got to have a AA powered light no matter how many CR123 batteries I can initially carry on me, you never know how long your going to be in this nightmare so knowing I can raid something like a TV remote from some abandoned building or any of the other million devices that use AA's if a reassuring item. Plus one of the solar charges plus some Eneloops seems the way to go.

3. Most importantly I would want a really good headlamp, imagine surviving at night sitting around doing whatever the heck you would do you need some kind of light to do simple task like clean yourself, maintenance on weapons or reading a map etc.. You are probably going to be constantly exhausted so even if you have a light with moonlight mode are you going to have the energy to hold it while doing such task?

I would HAVE to have my Zebralight H501, not only is it a great lightweight headlamp with low lows it can double as a handheld light, it's AA so we can find batteries or use a solar charger and it only takes one cell.


----------



## scout24 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Coming up on 2570 hours for the pak lite on low. I can still read with it in the dark if it's a foot away from my book/ map etc. Very dim, but still making light... Feb. 9th seems like a long time ago...


----------



## run4jc (May 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*



scout24 said:


> Coming up on 2570 hours for the pak lite on low. I can still read with it in the dark if it's a foot away from my book/ map etc. Very dim, but still making light... Feb. 9th seems like a long time ago...




Awesome!!


----------



## eh4 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Yeah it's crazy good long life, I'll bet that your 9V battery is under 5V now.
Makes me wonder if the leds are particularly good at putting out light at low voltage or not. If I had 25$ to spare I'd start gently peeling the Pak-Lite apart to look at it's guts.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

Duplicate post. Sorry!


----------



## scout24 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

The light that wouldn't die... Pak-lite at 3696 hours, Feb. 9th at 6pm seems like a lifetime ago... 22 weeks, or 154 days of continuous running, STILL good in the dark for reading from a foot away. Soft, floody beam. No way in hell I'm testing a Lithium 9v after this. More updates as they happen!


----------



## scout24 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

The light that wouldn't die... Pak-lite at 3696 hours, Feb. 9th at 6pm seems like a lifetime ago... 22 weeks, or 154 days of continuous running, STILL good in the dark for reading from a foot away. Soft, floody beam. No way in hell I'm testing a Lithium 9v after this. More updates as they happen!


----------



## reppans (Jul 12, 2012)

This is frack'n insane... 

I bought 2 when you crossed 1200 hrs or so.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 12, 2012)

The cracker jack box prize lookin', 5mm led sporting, oddball battery powered light weight dominates the zombie survival thread. ;-)


----------



## Cataract (Jul 13, 2012)

Great... I pop in here to read about the latest zombie talk and now I'm shopping for one more flashlight. What_ is _this crazy place?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 14, 2012)

I was sold on the Pak Lite when someone pointed out that I could run it on salvaged smoke-detector batteries.

Forget zombies. Imagine how useful these things would've been after Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tonight at 6pm, we'll be at 4248 hours. Still on. Has noticeably dimmed since last update, I can read book titles on my bookshelf in complete darkness fro 6-8" away with the pak-lite at arm's length. I won't call it "useable" anymore for navigating in darkness in my house, but it's still kicking on the Duracell 9v that it came with. Would be a great locator at this point: placed on top of or next to things you want to find in the dark. This coming Thursday will be six straight months.  Below photo taken a few minutes ago with my Sundrop on low a few feet away to provide some light into the shadowy recesses of my bedside bookshelf. WAY brighter than trits still. I'll try for a similar pic tonight in full darkness to better illustrate the remaining output.


----------



## somnambulated (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't even believe that light is still running. Hands down must for every emergency kit. Thanks for all the updates!


• Mobile post


----------



## eh4 (Aug 6, 2012)

"MY PRECIOUS!"
One vampire light to rule them all...

Lol! It looks like it came out of a cereal box as a promotional prize, you wonder if you shoulda spent 1/4 C note on the thing... But it absolutely rocks.
The Road Warrior would trade you a handful of dry shorgun shells for one (unless he just took it), it will be shining merrily along when the baddest, fanciest light you own has become a gorgeous papyrus weight/chillum/tinder holder.
Pak-Lite!!!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, here we are. 182 days, 15 hours as of 9am this morning. 4431 hours of constant running on low for the Pak-Lite. First photo below is 6" from books, reading the titles, with a couple of trits for comparison. Then, a head-on shot. Then, current battery voltage. I popped it back together and am letting it run, but for all intents and purposes 6 months seems to be a good cutoff point.  Long live the Pak-Lite!


----------



## nathan225 (Aug 12, 2012)

well I don't have as many lights as some here for me it would have to be my hds lights . I love how they are programmable . and my e01 because it is bomb proof and then for a thrower light I would have to take my maelstrom g5 so I can see things off in the distance and it is still small enough to carry


----------



## run4jc (Aug 19, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Well, here we are. 182 days, 15 hours as of 9am this morning. 4431 hours of constant running on low for the Pak-Lite. First photo below is 6" from books, reading the titles, with a couple of trits for comparison. Then, a head-on shot. Then, current battery voltage. I popped it back together and am letting it run, but for all intents and purposes 6 months seems to be a good cutoff point.  Long live the Pak-Lite!




Amen! Long live the Pak-Lite!! Greg, you should email the company with a link to this thread...  And they ought to send you another light for your trouble.

We have our McGizmos, Spies, Surefires, Elzettas, HDS, Malkoffs, on and on and on. All fabulous lights - all worthy keeping close at hand for the Walking Dead Zombie Horror. But this little guy - this simple, tiny, inexpensive 9V Pak-Lite...wow. As one of the originators of this thread, I'm gonna step out on a limb and hereby proclaim the Pak-Lite and the king of the thread!

:thumbsup:


----------



## eh4 (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree, now if we could just get them for 5$ a piece I'd buy one for each of my friends and family, and for charity too. As someone mentioned earlier, these would have been great in the Katrina aftermath.


----------



## xcel730 (Aug 20, 2012)

These are always fun threads.

For me, I'll pick a few lights with variety of battery configurations. Generally, I would choose a flashlight that takes one battery instead of two or more. 

*1. 9v Battery - Pak-Lite:* Although 9v batteries are uncommon, they are also not very desirable. Hence, in post apolcalyptic situations, they will probably be ignored and be available for you. For instance, every household need to have smoke detectors in their home and they are usually 9v batteries. When you need to raid homes for supplies, most likely 9v batteries will still be in the smoke detectors for you to take. Since Pak-Lite are considered to be battery vampires, they will do well in post apocalyptic situations.

*2. AA Battery - Fenix LD12:* AA is the most common battery type, but probably the hardest to find because will horde them. Nonetheless, it's good to have at least one flashlight in this configuration. I would choose _*Fenix LD12*_ since it has multi-mode and the low mode last almost 100 hours. The SOS mode can come in handy for signaling as well. A good backup is the _*Gerber Infinity *_since it's a simple twisty light that's also a battery vampire.

*3. AAA Battery - Several choices*: AAA is the second most common battery type. If I had a choice, I'll have a few flashlights in this configuration since they're small, lightweight, and I can barter them for other items that I may need. There are several choices for me:
** Fenix E01: *These are super durable and not very expensive.
*
* Thrunite Ti*: Don't know how durable these are, but they make a good bartering item. Having the firefly mode of 0.04 lumens will allow you to see in dark situation without giving aways your position to the unwated zombies (or other humans for that matter).
*
* McGizmo Sapphire*: Super durable and made by McGizmo, enough said
*
* Peak Eiger QTC:* Super durable and multimode making this an attractive light.


*4. 1 x 18650 Battery* - *Several Choices:* 1 x 18650 may seem like an odd choice for battery format. However, if we consider that most laptops these days use several 18650 batteries, we can potentially steal laptop batteries to run our light. We can also use 2xcr123a as well. There are several choices for me:
** Surefire C2 w/ Malkoff M60L Drop-in:* Body will bored to accept 18650 battery type. This should give you a very reliable and durable host + drop in.
*
* Elzetta (High/low switch) wi/ Malkoff M60 Drop-in:* Light is built like a tank and with High-Low tailcap, I can get 235 lumens or 15 lumens. I will need to bore this flashlight body beforehand to accept 18650 batteries though.
*
* Malkoff MD2 (High/Low Switch Ring) w/ Malkoff M60L Drop-in:* Super durable. High / Low switch provide good runtime. Accepts both 18650 or 2xCR123a. Even though I prefer the Elzetta in terms of asthetics, the Malkoff MD2 will probably be the best choice since I don't need to modify the flashlight in any way (e.g., no need to bore to accept 18650)


*5. 1 x CR123a - Several Choices*: Finally, the 1 x CR123a battery configuration choices:
** HDS Rotary*: built like a tank. Variable mode. Potted electronics. All this making it an ideal choice

** LensLight Mini:* I just got this light for a few days and I'm still not sure how much I like it for EDC (bulky), but post apocalypse, I may want to have this. It's very durable. It has 300/5 lumens. It's optics allow you to choose between flood or throw.

** Surefire L1 (Milky Modded):* I love the Surefire L1's simple UI ... high/low twisty tailcap. I had Milky modded this light for me about 3 years ago and it's still one of my favorite. Instead of TIR optics, it now has a McGizmo reflector. It puts out about 10 lumens on low and a little over 100 lumens on high.

*6. Others: *last but not least, I will always include a headlamp for my post apocalypse / emergency gear. During these situations, it's best to have both hands free to fight zombies (or work) and still be able to see. The *Surefire Saint*is an ideal choice as it can take 1xCR123a, 3xCR123a or 2xAA. It also have variable output from 1 lumens to 100 lumens.


----------



## andytheboa (Aug 21, 2012)

Whatever light is mounted on my long gun at the time of the breakout?



(a brinkmann 2 CR123 incan right now) And my L2T with the two mode E1320 drop in I am having made with a .5A low and 2.8A on high with a XM-L T6 for use with a Harries grip and a 1911 (or my S&W 5904 as seen in the pic).


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just ordered a hi/lo ring to go with a Malkoff MD2 host I just bought in the marketplace. I'm thinking it might be my new go-to light since it'll have dual modes and accept 18650's. Right now I'd grab my 6P with M61LL in it -- can't argue with 100 lumens for 10 hours in a bombproof package.



andytheboa said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/paraframe/DSCF01321.jpg



Now that is some quality steel right there! Love the old school wood.


----------



## redking79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fenix TK45 just like the dudes had in Prometheus. :huh:


----------



## andytheboa (Aug 22, 2012)

cland72 said:


> Now that is some quality steel right there! Love the old school wood.


Thanks, there is nothing like dumping 8 rounds of OO buck out of a 100+ year old American made automatic shotgun. I need to clean up and lightly refinish the wood one of these days.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd probably go with:

Bored SureFire 6P-Malkoff M61WLL with A19 extender, AA delrin sleeve
- Run 18650's/CR123's/AA's
ZebraLight Headlamp H51CF
- AA's
Pak-Lite in a waterproof pill bag.
- 9V's

I'd roll with a fist full of 18650's at the start. When those die, I'd attach the A19 + delrin sleeve and use AA's to run the Malkoff in direct drive.

The ZebraLight Hi-CRI headlamp would be used for general 120 degree field illumination, say 13 floody lumens. It has useful ultra low modes for close up work to boot.

The Malkoff would be used for periods where "breakthrough" illumination is needed. In a pitch black world, 70-OTF lumens should be enough, to "see enough" especially given Malkoff's excellent beam profile.

I guess those expensive Quad Nichia C2's I have would be left behind  Even the Klarus XT11's. Awesome pocket rockets they are, but I can't see any substantiated benefit to taking them. They're battery whores after all.

Unless others recommend otherwise.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 3, 2016)

*Surefire P2X Fury - *Bored for 18650s gives me the options of using my 18650s as well as my 16650s or cr123s. I have a big stock of cr123s in my bug out bag as well as around the house and I carry a cell holder with 4 of them EDC. I also have a red and blue filter in case I don't want to draw attention, or if I want to read a map while not drawing attention or hurting my night adjusted eyes. Great runtime on low especially. Since it's Surefire I know it is durable and I have experienced it's durability. Plus it is weatherproof.

*Nitecore P12 - *Great mode spacing and wide lumen range from 1 - 1000 with 3 special modes. Also has a battery voltage reader. Uses 18650 or CR123. Waterproof! Insane runtime on 1 lumen (500 hours)
*
Surefire G2X Pro - *Has great throw for the lumens and is a Surefire so it's durable. Also has great runtime on low and is simple.
*
Nitecore MH27 - *1 - 1,000 lumens with a bunch of special modes and 3 different color LEDs. That's hard to beat. Different color LEDs are great for map reading and a bunch of other applications. 520 hour runtime on low plus it uses 18650 or CR123.

I also have a solar charger and 10,000 mAh battery bank so I could recharge all of my batteries quite easily.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 3, 2016)

Since a single candle can be seen for miles, and HERE's the math to prove it!

If walkers (From the walking dead) are drawn to light, then I REALLY wouldn't want to use a flashlight, except indoors.

Now if I wanted to clear a jail cell block, then I might want a lantern like a Rayovac indestructible, that I could throw into a room like a hand grenade. Then as the walkers are drawn to it, I could attack them from behind.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 6, 2016)

THIS BADBOY! 
It features: 
1. Non-thermal radiation, safe and stable, reliable 
2. Anti-reflective aluminum alloy coating makes it durable for long-term use 
3. With a strap, it's portable, easy to carry and store 
4. Waterproof but not means it can be used in water 
5. Perfect suitable for household, outdoor activities, hiking, night fishing, camping 

It produces 3,000 Lumens, and is only $12.34 :twothumbs 

WOW! Chance, where can I buy one?! eBay, of course. Act now for free shipping.

~ Chance


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 23, 2016)

THIS......................FOLLOWED BY................


run4jc said:


> There have been many threads posted through the years about “Zombie lights” or “SHTF” lights. I thought about just jumping into one of those threads, but Scout24 and I wanted this thread to be a little bit different – and simple. And many of the previous threads asked what “One Light” would you want if the SHTF? Why only one!!? I want as many as I can have!
> 
> Topics such as this can evoke strong opinions and thus strong responses, so we respectfully ask that you please keep your comments on topic – there’s so much wisdom and experience on this forum that we can all benefit from. We’d hate to see a few rogue comments or troll posts have the thread shut down.
> 
> ...


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: A new twist - show us your zombie lights collection and explain why you chose the*

THIS!!!!!! Is the greatest ONE- TWO punch I've ever seen on this forum.


scout24 said:


> Reserved, I'll get right back to you...
> 
> I'm trying, I promise... VERY under the weather today, I'll start small and add pics as I feel better... I completely agree with a plan based on overlap and redundancy, with a few for specific tasks. "Rule of Threes", and all. I've tried to lean towards lights with availability of Lithium primary cells in the interest of long-term storage. Eneloop or RCR capability is a plus, but not a deal breaker. This allows me to slowly stock up on cells without a huge outlay of cash at one time, and add to the stock as I'm able. I've got a small solar Eneloop charger for my AAA and AA cells, and a Cottonpicker solar charger for my Li-ion RCR's.
> 
> ...


----------

